# Pet Lovers?!



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hiya,

I'm always wanting to talk about my fur-babies, and know that quite a lot of us have them ...... just wondered if anyone fancied talking about theres?!! 

I've got 3 cats - Jack, Emma, and Lola - the first two are 5 years old, Lola is 12 weeks.  Totally spoilt rotten, and loved to bits.  

Took Lola to the vets today, for her 2nd round of injections, and the poor little thing has a heart murmur.    Not sure how serious it is - the vet said she was considering sending her for a detailed scan to find out why, but as she is so young, will put it off, and we have an appt for 2-3 weeks time, to see if its still there.  I have to say, i did notice, from when I hold her, she has a very fast heartbeat, but never thought anything of it.  Poor baby, I hope she's ok! 

Marie xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Oh Marie you must have been so shocked, you'll have to keep us updated.  I bet the vets will just put Lola on meds and she'll be fine.

I have 5 fur babies - 3 live with me and DH and 2 are at my parents in Gloucester for a million and one reasons but reasons best for them.  The two at my parents are Sofa and Freddy, my 3 with me are Sylvester, Elvis and Bunty.  All are rescue cats who had various issues and were in rescue centres long term until I came along, but all are now wonderfully settled and happy babies and I love them to bits.

I also have a ferret called Leya - she an albino beauty and she is living with my parents too - they have acres of land and she runs free and lives in my dads barn - so happy and free  

I'll talk for ages about my babies so I best stop here and let someone else get a word in for a bit!


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Hello Marie & Nikki
Oh fur babies my fav topic   

Marie..I would not worry too much about little Lola hun, did you know that as many as 90% of cats and dogs (and probably other animals too) have a heart murmer !
It only causes them problems when it's really bad and even then it can be easily controlled with tablets
but I am sure you will find she will not need meds and will live a perfectly normal happy spoilt life  

I have two boxer dogs Luie & Cally and I have four cats Guinness (the absolute love of my life) Midge, Jaffa and Daisy (Guinness is Ginger & Jaffa is Black   )

I also have an aviary outside with canaries and finches and I have two rabbits and five Guinea pigs.

It is only the past couple of years that I have not owned horses, they were always the love of my life and came before everything and anyone, I do still own two but they are happily in new homes on a loan basis, I miss my horses but they are hard work and livery is getting soooo expensive, I used to live on a 13acre smallholding with my parents and kept loads of horses mainly rescued ones, when we had to move I kept five to begin with but it was costing more than a mortgage to keep them and the fun just seemed to go  

I am going horse riding in a couple of weeks time, my BIL wants to try his hand at western riding and there is a place in the New Forest that does cowboy trails (yeeehaaa) 

Anyway thats my fur baby introduction done, Hope all goes well with Lola, speak soon
Dydie xxxxx


----------



## Mitzi (May 28, 2004)

Hi,

One of my fav topics too  

Wow, dydie, thought I used to have a menagerie before I went to Uni (1 dog, 2 cats, budgie, canary, two gerbils, 6 fish, 20 snails).  Sadly, now all but one of the cats and one fish have gone and they are living with my parents hundreds of miles away in the countryside instead of the horrible city  .

When met dh four and a half years ago, had cat, budgie and hamster.  Now, poor hamster is no more, budgie lives with my parents as dh is allergic and my lovely cat, Mitzi, lives with us here - dh also a bit allergic to cats but I refused to part with her - after all, that's what antihistamines are for    Seriously, dh allergy to cat not that bad so he agreed too. (BTW, in case you're wondering, I did borrow cat's name for FF - was running short on inspiration for something different  )

I've had Mitzi for 5 years now and she is a big fat lazy cat who loves being spoiled - mind you, don't they all?!

Marie, try not to worry about Lola, as Dydie says, heart murmurs are very common in cats and as she is still pretty young she might grow out of it or it might at least reduce.  Even if she doesn't, she'll probably live a perfectly normal life but keep us posted on how she goes.

We're currently considering getting a dog as I've felt lost ever since my lovely collie had to be put to sleep 4 years ago.  Poor dh has never had a dog so when we do get one it will officially be his but I have a strong feeling that I will end up doing all the looking after  

Dydie, I think horses are beautiful but haven't done much riding - admire anyone who does, I could hardly walk after my last lesson     You'll have to let us know how the cowboy trails go!

Anyway, looking foward to hearing about everyones fur babies.

Love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Oh speaking of fish..don't know how I could forget it but I also have a 380ltr tropical fish tank
don't know how many fish are in there I lost count  
Mitzi You will have to let us know if you decide to get another dog we can help you decide what breed  
Dydie


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Mitzi your house sounds like ours used too   

since moving into our house nearly 4 years ago we've had 2 cats, 2 budgies, 5 bengalise finches (we did have 2 buts things happened and we had 3 mini me's !!) 3 salamander newts, We had 5 fish tanks at one point - 1 with the newts in, one with warm watered fish, one with 2 large oscars, a small one with the baby fish we had bred and a huge one with 4 pirhanas in (these ate each other & we ended up with just one!  )

Now we just have the 2 cats,Tiddles 10yr old and Diesel 1 yr old  Our house is no longer a zoo, I would love a boa constrictor, or iguanas or some kind or lizards etc but I would have to divorce John first   he doesnt mind furry, feathery and watery things but not scaley ones  

Nicky x x x


----------



## Thimble (Jun 25, 2004)

Just thought I'd jump on to tell you a little about our fur-babies (well more like Scaly-babies).

We have one large Green Iguana - 5yrs old name Iggi, two ickle biddie Anoles - 6mths old name Annie & Ole.  Five gold fish (can't remember what names DH kids gave them year ago but I like to call them Bob, Bob, Bob, Bob & Bob).  DH kids have recently got 2 mice (not yet named).

DH is also working on getting another lizard a Uromastyx, but we need to build it a home before we can go get one.  Our house is turning into a right little zoo .


----------



## sarah... (Feb 18, 2005)

hello!!!!!!!

as you can see from my picture, i have a furry baby. his name is harley, he is an english cockerspaniel,2 years old and a right handfull! i think he thinks he is actually a little boy. he sleeps inbetween me and my dp, and snores like dp too. somtimes in the middle of the night he will howl in his sleep, and i jump about 20ft in the air having been woken up in blind panic! hes a very picky eater and loves being fork fed (like a little boy) he has a toy box brimming with all sorts of smelly old things and his favourite food has to be chicken tikka, he will actually eat lettuce onion peanuts etc etc he will eat almost anything, and will roll over and play dead for a peice of chocolate! any who thats enough from me...i sound like im entering him in an online dating game or somthing....(although i bet hed like that)  cherio folks.......sarah...xx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Hiya
we have 4 dogs and 2 cats and the house is always chaotic with them around.
The cats, Felix and Max were a 2nd birthday present for my ds, who wanted a Postman Pat "Jess" cat....but the Felix cat food ad was on and he decided to call one Felix.
They're 11 years old now   and Felix is still my son's moggy, always sneaks into his room and snoozes under the bed  
Max was thought to be a boy too, but proudly produced 4 kittens 10 years ago...so much for me claiming to know how to "sex" cats 
Sasha is our eldest dog, a terrier/heinz, and she's 7 years old. She's my lickle baby-girl, and is my shadow 24/7.
We did have a Jack Russell when she was 9 months but he died when he was 15 months old   so we got her a new pal, another JR Jake.
Jake is a typical JR and chases anything and everything, from the hoover to flies..to pigeons to geese...and would eat everything he could catch  
They produced 11 babies in 2001    and we have Gypsy, one of their pups.
Gypsy is my dh, Andy's shadow, she follows he everywhere, and even sits in his "trolleys" when he is sat on the loo!   
Finally, we have Zak, a Labrador cross who looks like a typical black Labrador, he's 15 months old and is MA-HUSIVE already  
Zak is the gentle giant of the household and is quite a Mummy's boy too, as we had him at just 6 weeks as his Mummy had a C-Section and rejected the litter. 
He's into slobbery kisses first thing in the morning...(WAKE UP! CALL!) and doesn't understand why he can't sit on my knee now as he is too big...but not one to be ignored he just lunges onto your lap, pinning you down so you are powerless to resist...thrown in with some extra special slobbery kisses....and I wouldn't have it any other way he's my "Spesh-baby-boy"  
I'd love another Labrador but Andy would   and divorce would surely follow   
Marie hun, lots of love and kisses to Lola, hope she's ok    do keep us posted sweetheart?
Gayn
XX


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Well, I'm glad there are a few of us!

About Lola - apparently, in the leaflet the vet gave us, as Dydie says, up to 90% of cats/dogs have heart murmurs.  The vet told us that, but she said she is concerned about Lola, as hers sounds worse than they might expect or something?  Anyway, I'm trying not to worry, but its almost impossible, isnt it?  I'll ask more questions when I go back in 2-3 weeks time, but hopefully she will be fine.  Apparently, in the leaflet I have, worms can cause a heart murmur, she is regulary wormed, but maybe she still has one?  I don't know.  I have noticed she sleeps an awful lot - if you're sitting down, she will sleep on your lap, she sleeps in bed with us ... she does play, but I don't know if I'm being paranoid now!     What am I like?! 

Gayn - wowee, 4 dogs and 2 cats?!   I bet the cats rule the roost    We saw a JR pup in the vets yesterday - 11 weeks od and teeny-tiny!

Sarah - Harley is gorgeous! When we were in Spain last week, we passed a Pet shop on the way to a supermarket, and I stupidly looked in the window ... there was a cocker spaniel pup, 10 weeks old, in a tiny cage, boiling hot (it was 45c over there last week) - in the window, in the direct sunlight.    I went back daily to see her - it broke my heart to leave her there.  Can I ask what Cocker Spaniels are like as a breed?  We were so touched by her, we were thinking of looking into getting one (after we lost our dog, we were thinking about it) 

Shelby - My DH would love your house! He grew up in Australia, and always had pet lizards and geckos that he found and took around in his pocket    I think he'd like one now, but I am a tad squemish.  
In the pet shop I was telling Sarah about, there was an Iguana, in a cage no bigger than it was - it couldnt even turn round    So sad. 

Nicky - Wow - I would be terrifed of a snake!! You'd do well with my hubby - he loves all things scaley - we shop swop hubbys!  

Rachel  - What breed are you looking into getting, if you do get a dog?  Another collie?  

Dydie - I'm another keen horse rider - I used to do it all the time when I was younger - helping out at a stables, and I did have horse on loan - William, until he sadly passed away.    Wow, the cowboy trails sound fab - do they have a website?  Mark has never been on a horse   but I would really love something like that.  


Marie xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya

Awww Sarah ....... i too have a 2 year old orange roan called Amber ............. your Harley looks lovely !!........... aren't they gorgeous dogs ..........i love Cocker Spaniels !!..............

Have to say shes spoilt beyond belief & sleeps in bed witrh me , DH is in the spare bed ........mmmmm maybe thats why im not getting PG !!  ........

Wouldnt be without her thou .....although she gets me up EVERY day at 5am   to go for a walk at a nearby farm .........

Love to all & your fur babies XXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Love gailXXXXXXX


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi all 

I have 3 fur babies. An almost 4 year old female cat called Charlie! When we had her the people we had her off told us she was a boy cause they knew we wanted a boy! How naughty   Anyway. On taking her to the vets to be checked over we discovered Charlie was infact a girl! We kept the name cause we liked it and she is now a shortened form of Charlotte!!   I also have a cheeky mischievious Samoyed called Zara and a very large German Shepherd called Rocky! Zara and Charlie get on like a house on fire but Rocky chases Charlie! It's like Tom and Jerry! Rocky did actually jump through a piece of plastic sheeting once to try and get Charlie! Left a mark like you see in Tom and Jerry!  

Marie - I do hope Lola is ok. Big hugs to her 


Love, Rachel xx


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

http://www.users.globalnet.co.uk/~burleyv/

Marie...The western trails website that you asked for 

Dydie xx


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Marie...I hope Lola will be OK hun, keep us posted.

Everyone else, good to have so many introductions of your fur babies, I am starting to think we are all a bit mad   

Anyone fancy a Gerbil ? I have just seen on my local news that the RSPCA have rescued 580 Gerbils from
a one bedroom bungalow  

It is awful how many neglect cases are still coming to light, they said recently that cases of neglect and abuse have gone up, why do you think this is happening or is it just that the RSPCA and other charity's are getting better at their job, maybe the general public report cases more thesedays instead of turning a blind eye? whatever the reason for this increase it has to stop!

Dydie xxxxx


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Can't resist the chance to tell you about Charlie, my gorgeous blonde rough coated Lurcher.

He came from the Dogs Trust about 3 years ago. Before the Dogs Trust he was apparently a failed working dog who had then been sold off as a pet. Unfortunately as he ahd only been used to a kennel situation he made a dreadful pet and ended up at Dogs Trust in Darlington. They took him on ahd 'house trained' him in more ways than one. i met him at dogs Trust Kenilworth where he shoved his bum up agaisnt the bars of his kennel for a tickle. That persuaded me to have him.  

I walked him through our town centre recently and a little boy asked his mum if Charlie was a wolf?!!

Charlie is a complete big girls blouse and is particulary scared of the toaster. When we make toast he goes upstirs and hides behind the loo in the bathroom , which is as far away as he can get!

TTFn

Cathy


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Dydie - Thank you so much for the website - it really looks fab, have sent them off an email asking about it.  I notice they welcome beginners, so Mark should be fine     

Cathy -    about Charlie's fear of the toaster!! Our Old english, Max used to be scared of the iron! He'd just bark and jump around like a nutter!  Bless him, amazing what you miss when they've gone.  

Rachel  -   about Rocky and Charlie!  Max used to chase our cat Jack, but he only wanted to wash him bum when he finally caught up with him, but Jack was having none of it!   Can't blame him, really! 


So ...... those with Cocker Spaniels - would you recommend them as a breed?  I don't know if you know what happened to us with Max, but he basically attacked my hubby out of the blue, and nearly killed him, so we had him put to sleep in May (Max, not my hubby!)  A very hard decision, and we miss him very very much.  He may have ended his life in a bad way, but he was a loving and loyal friend for 4 years, and we miss his good side.  I've been left terrifeid of dogs, and I don't want to be that way.  I'm terrifed of hearing that barking noise again, and of Mark being attacked again.    Anyway, we're thinking of getting a puppy in the New year -  we don't want a large breed again, more a medium breed - spainel size really.  Any ideas?

Marie xx


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi Girls.....Loving this thread so thought i'd introduce my fur babies
I have 3 pussy cats, they were all 3 years old in May
Thomas - Ginger Tom he's very sensitive and always knows when im upset
Patch - Black and white female she is like a cuddly panda.
Tilly - Black with white paws she is my quiet cat...we hardly know we've got her and the other 2 bully her abit
We lost their Mum (she got run over) when they were 5 weeks old so i weaned them etc i was also there when they were born
My Ginger Tom is so funny, if we throw his cat bell ball he brings it back to us   
They make us so happy, dont know what i'd do without them abit like you guys on here
Channy xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya Marielou 

Cockers are lovely ................ im sure you get good/bad in every breed , but have to say that Amber is very nice natured so is her 'boyfriend' Harvey who's Mom is Juels on this site .............

Are you still in the West Mids ??

If so you can always pop over & see me & Amber to see what you think !! 

Love gailXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Gail, 
What a lovely offer! I would love to come and meet you and Amber - I'm sure it would do me the world of good, as I said, I'm terrifed of dogs at the mo, but I don't want to be.  It really only seems to be big dogs, but it would be fab to meet a cocker in 'person' (with the added benefit of meeting you too!) 

I'm in Stoke-on-Trent - is that far from you?  Our clinic is in w'hampton, so not far from Juel (I did wonder if Amber was Harvey's girlfriend   )

 Welcome Channy - I've also got 3 cats, who are the love of my life!

Marie xx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

This thread is so lovely to read, and it's nice to know that I'm not the only one who is crazy about their fur-babies.
Marie   I can imagine how what happened with Max has left you scared and unsure about what type of dog to get next.
We never know why they do such uncharacteristic things, and never will, all you have to do is remember him fondly, his good traits, the love he did give you, and try and let time heal hunny.
My Sasha is the most docile (horizontally-dormant) loyal, loving little girl you could wish to meet, but she scared the cr*p out of us a couple of years ago when she charged after a Westie at a country park/gardens.
The elderly owners almost had heart failure when she bolted after their dog, and although she never actually touched it boy! was she mad at it for "some" reason...she went ballistic at it, growling, snarling, curling her lip, barking and grumbling so fiercely she bobbed up and down with every bark.
I nearly wet myself as she looked so ferocious, and I was stunned that our little girl could be so nasty. She's never repeated that since (thankfully) but it did change the way I thought of all of my dogs, and to not take them for granted.
Try and get as much info as you can on as many breeds as you can, pet planet is a good starter. They tell you what various breeds' temperaments are, ease of training, food intake, exercise needs, how tall/big they will make, good with kids, etc, might be worth a look if you have a moment or two to spare  
Andy talked me into getting our first Jack Russell as I wasn't too keen, (they've had a lot of bad press as nuisance barkers, nasty etc) and I'm besotted with Jake now, although he can be a grumpy-ass at times.
Little dogs can be just as ominous as bigger breeds. Jake reminds me of a teenager with a chip on his shoulder, who is out to prove himself  he was thoroughly socialised but we think he is simply acting as Alpha Male as he has a little "Pack" with the other 4, and he likes to be Boss-man Jake  
Which ever breed you choose hun, you will know in your heart of hearts which one it is to be, they choose you, all of ours did....but do think carefully about a terrier/type with the cats hun   some are ok, but JR, Fell & Fox terriers can be quite intolerant of cats. (Jake will chase ours at every opportunity and has to be chastised several times a day...but they tolerate each other out of necessity)
And....we want LOADS of piccies when you get your new fur-baby! 
Gail, Jule is barking mad without poochies isn't she    and Harvey Monster looks as gorgeous as Amber. An old guy near us has one like Amber but a boy and he is just gorgeous! even Jake gets on with him  
Marie! I'm all    waiting to hear when you're gonna get this puppy-pooch   
Gayn
XXXX


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

My poor Diesel has gone missing   For those that don't know, Diesel is my year old kitten (not so much a kitten anymore but hes still my baby) He went out on Tuesday and hasn't been back since, I've even been round the block last night shouting him  His food is still there untouched! He's never been out for as long as this before ever! I keep looking out the window expecting him to jump over the fence and come strolling back in 

I phoned the local police station to see if anyone had reported a cat found or hurt but the office were shut and I have to ring back today! Im also going to try the local catteries as my dad said sometimes the police take cats there until an owner comes forward.

I really hope hes just gone for a walk and comes back soon though the longer hes gone the less likely its looking like hes coming back 

I'm missing him soo much, Tormenting me while im on the pc by sitting on the mouse and attacking my ankles when I come down the stairs first thing in the morning!

Please come home soon baby, Mummy is missing you  
Nicky x x x


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Marie

I was following your devastating news with Max when it happened, I hope Mark is doing well now.
I can understand how you would be left with this fear of dogs, If your looking for a small non-threatening
dog you could not do better than a Pomeranian, My Sister has one of these and she does not even look like a dog, more like a fluffy hedgehog    
She thinks she is a human baby and forgets she has legs, she is very loyal to her "Mum" (my Sis) but is not
in the slightest bit what you might call a protective dog.
I have never been a fan of toy breeds but even I must admit that she is just adorable !

On the spaniel front, I Love spaniels they are full of bounce and love but I must admit that I used to
own a Golden Cocker Spaniel, Toby, He was very very protective of me and my Mum and would attack peoples feet of they got too close, this even included my Dad and my DH even though they had lived with him all his life  
He also would not let people in the front door unless they gave him their shoe first  

As someone has already said there is probably good and bad in all breeds and we humans do not do the dominant ones any good, Toby for example, we used to think he was funny doing these silly things as a puppy so we would laugh and not reprimand him, it's not so funny when get to be an adult  

Luie my male Boxer is also a very dominant boy, my DH used to play fight with him as a puppy, this has done us no favours trying to deal with his aggressive habits as an adult and is a BIG NO NO, we have spent hundreds on dog training and dog psychologist visits to get him under control, but I still don't fully trust him with strangers and he is a git with other dogs  
the doggie experts say he is a naturally dominant dog and we have to constantly keep him under us in the pack line up, this means amongst many other things Never letting him get away with entering a door ahead of us, trouble is you do tend to forget and let him slowly get away with little things and before you know it, it's time to call in professional help again....he is a constant battle and I must admit I had him in mind when I first heard your terrible news.

You do have to try and put Max into perspective though .... this sort of thing is very rare, I still believe that it's a case not so much of bad dogs but bad owners (like me) encouraging or allowing little things that make your dog think he is leader and protector especially when things seem funny when they are puppies, either that or it may be that dogs who attack have something wrong with them, I think I told you at the time of my Nan's Great Dane ? He was a big softy I even used to ride him as a child and used to force feed the poor thing sweets   one day out of the blue he attacked a cousin of mine who was visiting my Nan, she was not really hurt but only down to the quick reaction of my Grandad, they put him into kennels while the family were staying with them, the next day they got a call from the kennels, he had badly attacked one of the girls who worked there, My Nan had him put down but had a post mortem done, they found a massive brain tumor   

Anyway we will no doubt chat more about possible new doggies, there are after all hundreds to chose from, I think that as the experts say it's not the breed you chose but making sure you meet the parents (that's a good film by the way   ) My Toby came from a puppy farm (this was when they first set up and we were unaware of their existence) and Luie was the runt of the litter (another biggggg no no) I also never got to meet Luie's Dad and his Mum was very shy which is never a good sign, I think the trick is not to let your heart rule your head when getting a puppy, take someone with you who will look at all the tell tale signs, instead of cooing over the puppies, ask one of your local dog trainers to recommend a breeder or even come with you to view puppies.

Lots of love Dydie xxxx


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Ohh Nicky

Sorry about Diesel tormenting you hun, I know how that one feels, our cats put us through hell don't they?
I am sure he will be home soon, is he microchipped ?
I am often put in this situation by one of my cats Daisy, she is a real wonderer, I think maybe someone
else feeds her because she dissapears for days on end but always comes home looking like she has been away on holiday or something rather than the hungry bedraggled mess that you might expect  
This time of year there is always the possibility he has gotten shut in someones garage or shed.
You could try putting leaflets through peoples doors and also give all the local vets a ring, if he has been found people often take animals to a vets instead of the police even if they are not hurt.

I know it's impossible not to worry so I won't tell you not to, but I am thinking of you, keep us posted hun.
Love Dydie xxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Nicky 

Thinking of you. I hope Diesel comes home very soon. Have you asked around for people to look in their sheds garages etc? He may have found somewhere out of the rain and got locked in.

Love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Awwww Nicky, I so hope Diesel is home soon.  I know how awful the not knowing is - I hope he is 'just' shut in a neighbours garage, and comes home soon.    Do you have insurance?  I know my insurers offer a service for missing pets - they put signs up, offering a reward for any news etc - might be worth doing that anyway if he doesnt come home soon.
My male cat, Jack, has been known to stay away for a few days - thw worrying is awful, isnt it?  


Thanks for all your words about Max.  Its funny, I still miss him a lot, but I have been badly affected by what happened.  I don't know if you read the story, but a few weeks back, a little boy, 12 months old, was attacked by the family pit bull, and he sadly died from his injuries.  I cried for hours over that - so sad.  I can't imagine what the mother must have been going through.    Even today, I picked up the top Mark was wearing, as I was putting the washing away, and got a flash-back to Mark in hospital, wimpering and crying while they were sedating him as he was in so much pain.     I'm so lucky he wasnt hurt worse.  
I often wonder if it was something we did - we also spent lots of money on puppy training/dog training classes, but that was more for him to socialise with other dogs than anything else!  He loved playing with other dogs, and children, and I wonder if its like Dydie said - maybe he had a brain tumour?    There was just no other reason for it.  

Ah well, all in the past, and we have Lola now.   She's such a cutie -she lays cuddled up to me in bed at night - last night, she woke me up, playing with my hair   Can't believe she's 13 weeks already - where is my baby kitten going?!    I've put her onto adult cat food now - it was stupid, I was buying kitten food, and Jack and Emma, my adult cats, were eating that, while Lola refused ot eat it, and ate the adult food!   

Dydie - Thats a really good idea, about taking someone else with me to look at puppies - it took us ages to choose Max, as we looked for a reputable breeder, so had to wait for puppies to be available, then we had a choice of 12   plus meeting Mum, Dad, big sister, Auntie and Grandad as well!    I don't really know why we chose Max - he was just 'the one' - the breeders were very good about us chosing, giving us tips etc, getting the puppies running about so we could see them move, giving us time on their own ... its such a huge responsibility, getting a new puppy, and I'm going to do some thorough research - a friend of mine, who's hubby works with dogs, advised us not to get a Cocker Spaniel, saying they can sometimes have 'rage' syndrome, attacking out of the blue, and apparently Old English can suffer form this too.    A friend has recommended Cavalier King Charles to us, she has two, and like Gail, has kindly offered to let me come round and see her dogs, so thats something to think about.  


Its lovely hearing about all these pets!  

Marie xx


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hiya

I've just found this thread, and am a huge animal love so had to join in.  We have two tabby cats, Fred and Ginger and are going to the Vets this afternoon to as they have some kittens and we might get another one  

Nicky I read your post and I can only imagine how you must be feeling, I get panicky if I haven't seen mine for a few hours.  I really hope he comes back soon safe and sound.  Have you thought about printing leaflets off with a picture and description and going door to door in your neighbourhood, also contacting your local newspaper to see if they will put a piece in there if you offer a reward for example.

Wishing you all the best  

Niki x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Welcome Niki!   Did you get a new kittne yesterday?! 


We had to take Jack to the vets today - he came in last night, with a massively swollen ear, and cuts to his throat - he was got by a Fox    Poor little man!  I hope he put up a good fight!    

He has an absess on his right ear, which had to be lanced (he put up a big fight then, let me tell you!   )  - bless him, it is all infected and pusey.    The cut goes right through his ear! He needs to go to the verts everyday, to have it lanced - thank Goodness for Pet insurance!  

While we were in the waiting room, there was 9 dogs in there - 4 big 'uns - A rottie, a German Shepherd, an American Pit Bull and a Newfoundland.  Mark LOVED the Newfoundland (he has a thing for big dogs   ) but as soon as I saw it, I burst out crying.    I just couldnt see how they werent going to bite anyone -  I was literally terrifed, shaking and everything.  There was also a Springer Spaniel puppy, 13 weeks old, and I was brave enough to stoke him!  He was lovely.  I wished I could do something about my fear, but it really does seem to be contained with bigger dogs (although, funnily enough, the only dogs being agressive were 2 Jack Russells!   )

Nicky - Any sign of Diesel yet?   

Marie xx


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Marielou

Sorry to hear about poor Jack  

Yes, we got our little kitten yesterday Frankie.  He's 9 weeks old black and white and so gorgeous.  Only problem is Fred and Ginger are terrified of him, they were hissing and growling then ran upstairs and wouldn't come down again, we've never heard them hiss, to be honest didn't think they knew how to.   

We are very upset    and are going to have to see how things go, we didn't expect them to welcome him with open arms but didn't think they'd be that bad.

Any ideas  Trying not to get too attached to him in case he has to go back (Very difficult though, as I'm typing this he's on my lap trying to type with me  ,) as Fred and Ginger are so lovely we can't bear to see them so upset.

Feel like terrible as it's me who'd done this to them!


Niki x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Niki - I have two lovely 'older' cats, Jack and Emma, who are 5, and Lola, the baby of the family, who is 14 weeks old. 
We had the same problems when we were introducing Lola to the family - its a natural instinct for your cats to hiss and spit, even hit her, while they're getting used to her scent. They will be upset for a few days, but they will come round - poor Emma wouldnt come downstairs for 2 weeks after we got Lola, but we persevered, and now they do get on very well - unless Lola is trying to breastfeed from Emma, which she doesnt appreciate!   
The best thing to do, is to keep fussing over Fred and Ginger, so they don't feel left out. Also, keeping them apart - maybe keeping the kitten in a seperate room for a while - can help too - thats what the 'experts' recommend, but I just couldnt leave Lola crying in another room. 
It does settle down, I promise, just i bet, right now, it doesnt feel that way! 
www.whiskars.co.uk is a good source of information, as is 
http://www.bellaonline.com/articles/art20360.asp and
http://www.moggies.co.uk/html/introduction.html
There really is loads of advice out there!

Give it time, it really should settle down in about 2 weeks time,

Marie xx


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi MArie

Thanks so much for the advice and the links, it seems we've done things totally wrong.  When we first bought him home we brought Fred and Ginger in to see him, that's when the hissing started.  

I will let you know how we get on, fingers crossed for me! 

thanks again

Niki x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Niki, It does settle down after a while. Tiddles would hiss at Diesel every time she walked past him and would attack him if he got too close! For the past few months they got on Fab, Playing with each other and everything.

Thanks everyone for asking after Diesel, Unfortunatly he still isnt home and I doubt very much he will be now. My brothers friend told him she had seen a black and white cat on the side of a road one day last week which must of been knocked over, when she described to him where abouts she saw this cat she described the next street to us, Just around the corner  

I have done leaflets with his pic on and he is due to be shown on friday in our local free paper. I suppose I can still hope and pray that someone comes forward so I know for definate it was him. After being told this last night I didn't even bother calling him like I have done every night since he went missing, I even lifted his bowl today and put it away   I know hes only been gone 1 week but I really think it must of been him my brothers friend had seen on the roadside. There is only 1 other black and white cat in the area and I saw that one a couple of nights ago so its not him. 

   
Don't know what else to say now  

Nicky x x x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

oh nicky hun

so so sorry diesel hasnt made his way home, really hope there is a different outcome  
dont know what id do it my kits didnt make it home

thinking about you 

love
suzie aka olive xx

p.s message for whenwill1  :  i have an 8 months old kitten called jess and introduced her to sammy my new kitten about 6 weeks ago and what a mistake i thought  i had done as they growled hissed and fought for 4 days solid and had to seperated! i was in tears that jess could be like that as she is so placid, so i told dh sammy would have to go if they couldnt get on, thankfully i perservered and they are now the best of friends! honestly stick with it, i did separate them at night for the first few nights just to be on the safe side , noe they sleep in the same bed!! jess still bops him with her paw when she has has enough though! so good luck and stick with it. If it continues your vet should  have a herbal remedy thing that can really help but cant remember the name of it , it calms them all down. Stick with it , hope it gets better


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Nicky

So sorry to read that Diesel hasnt come home i hope that the flyers and paper may bring some news

I used to have a cat Fluffy typical tom!!

He was my first furbaby about 12 years ago unfortunatly his 9 lives ran out

He was run over 4 times had broken leg, fractured pelvis another broken leg and in the last one tail amputated bless him

He was soooo cute

Hes in kitty heaven after suffering cancer of the pancreas

We now have a labrador who is in my avator, altho its not a recent piccie, its when she was a puppy,but since moving i havent found the lead to scanner and printer and got a new pc so lost my old pics

DH wants to get her a playmate but i am dubious as it will be me who has to train them and Bouncer is now 4 and think she may be a bit too old now

Shes my baby literally i am sure god handpicked her for me to ease all this IF

aaaw

Emilyxx


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Nicky

I am so so sorry, nothing I can say that will make you feel any better, but I really feel for you, don't give up hope, you hear all kinds of stories about pets being found.

Sending you lots of   

Niki x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Nicky - I really hope that wasnt Diesel by the side of the road.     It really is awful when that happens - we've lost a few cats that way, and its heartbreaking.   Thinking of you.

Seems like theres a lot of kittens around now!    My mum has a 13 week old Kitten, Kara, who is as mad as a hatter, like Lola!    

Jack is better today - he was sleeping so much yesterday, and I got worried, but he is more himself today, and the absess is going down.

So .... Emma's turn to be poorly next! (Oh, I hope she doesnt get ill, poor thing!)

Marie xx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,

hope you dont mind me joining you all,

d/h and i have a very bouncy 4yr old weimaraner called willow, shes off her head, she must have eaten at least 15 pairs of my shoes now, although its a great excuse for new ones all of the time.

we live in a cul de sac and whenever anyone comes into the street especially the postman or anyone delivering anything she goes mad, she runs from the lounge to the hall to see if the porch door is open and then back again till they leave the street, we used to have a back plate thingy on our letterbox, but 4yrs of lifting it up and pulling the mail through has totally destroyed it.

we got new neighbours next door last year and they have the cutest little west highland terrior called robbie, he's willows best friend, our neighbour even cut his fence down to about 3 feet so she could jump over to play with robbie when he was out, its sooo funny to see them playing together.

d.h would like another weimaraner but not sure at the moment.

nicki - i really hope you find diesel, cant imagine what you must be going through.

deborahx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Nicky 

Thinking of you hunny and sending lots of prayers for Diesel   


love always lilly xxx


----------



## Carol250 (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi All

My and my dh have a little dog called Bonnie - who is now approaching 5.  She is a cross between a Jack Russell and a Beagle (same sixe as a Russell but has big massive ears).  Very Funny Looking but gorgerous.  

She has an amazing personality and is a great companion - we would be lost without her.

Her nick name is Bon Bon.

Carol


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Nicki
So sorry that you think that might have been Diesel, I feel sick to the pit of my stomach for you hun, I know how I would feel if it were one of my fur babies, I really hope it was not him and that he will turn up 
It's often the not knowing that drives us insane, have you spoken to the council ? they can often give very accurate descriptions and it probably would have been them who collected the cat who was knocked down.
It might be worth a try as it could put your mind at rest one way or another.

Thinking of you hun    
Dydie xx


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Just thought I would ask on this board as the horsey board has gone quiet, Blenheim Palace 3 day event is on in Sept, the best day the x-country is on Sat 10th Sept, Is anyone else going ?
Dydie xx


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Omg !!!!!! have you seen this 

http://www.sky.com/skynews/article/0,,30000-13402521,00.html


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi 

there are some sick people around that is just pure cruelty i hate the thought of animals being injured  
love bw


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Martine that is sick       " some people!!!!

Niki - Thank you so much for your PM, It means loads to know people are thinking of us 

Ok I don't know how to start this at all!!  

As some may remember we put an ad and photo in our local paper about Diesel and have had quite a few people ring up in response to it this weekend. (we have been quite overwhelmed actually!) Unfortunatly a couple of these recognised him from the photo as being the cat who was knocked over in their street.    One man said he recognised him straight away because of his lovely markings 

Its sad I know but at least now I know it was him I can stop hoping he will just walk back in the door one day soon. To be honest I still now keep expecting him to jump over the fence when I go into the garden or be sat waiting for his breakfast when I come downstairs in a morning. 

I miss him so much but there is nothing I can do now to bring him back.  

Thanks again for all your messages, And I'm sorry for bringing the mood down, I didn't like too but knew with you all having fur babies too you would understand what I'm going through. 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

oh nicky im so sorry to hear that   cant imagine how you are feeling as i know if it was me it would be awful

 masses and masses coming you way

love
suzie aka olive xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

does anyone have any idea how i can stop my kitten sammy eating all his food and then my 9 month old kitten jess food as well!! she lets him push her away from her food! I have put jess food up high for her but he still manages to get at it!! he eats twice as quick as her and im worried she isnt getting enough 
If i seperate them by room at feeding time she is worried about him and sits at the door and doesnt eat !!

any ideas appreciated
love suzie aka olive xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Nicky hun   I've sent you an IM


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Nicky

I know I sent you a PM yesterday but know how much   are needed so am sending even more your way.

How are you doing today? 

         

Nikix


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Nicky

Im so sad to hear the news about the phone calls you got....
  

I hope you are doing ok....take care

Natxx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Nicky - I am so so sad to hear your news about Diesel - I would just be devestated if it was one of my cats, and my heart goes out to you    


Olive - My kitten, Lola, who's 15 weeks, does this ALL the time!   I now stand in the kitchen and watch them eat - I place her food down with Jack and Emma's, as I figure she's just got to learn!    If she moves away from her bowl, I say 'No!' and put her down next to hers.  If she has finished, and is going for the other cats bowls, I shut her out of the kitchen   and then leave the other two to eat.  Sammy is just trying to do what is natural - when he was a kitten, in the litter, I bet he had to fight the others off to get to mum's boob   so its just a variation of that!  It is v. annoying though! 

Martine - I creid over that kitten - there are so many good homes waiting for a kitten - they could have advertised it in the paper, kittens can sell for up to £50 nowadays, they could have made money!   Makes me very angry! 

Marie xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Nicky

So sorry and sad to read ur news

Sending u a gr8 big 

love

Emxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Martine my mother in law was telling about this yesterday and i was physically sick

However i didnt realise that it was such a small kitten

What grieves me is that in this day and age there is the rspca pdsa and other orginisations who would help its so sickening

its disgusting

Like Marie said kittens can sell for up to £50 nowadays theres no need for it

its dispicable

My Bouncer is in her glory today, she doesnt often mix with children and my sister in law visited today from nottingham with her 5 yr old she was in her glory and now is sulking hes gone

Never mind she can see him tomorrow i think!!

We are getting a new fur baby

However not yet, cos mummy is still waiting to deliver them they are due any day

We could have had a chocolate lab but i love the golden labs and Bouncer only gets on with golden labs DH says she  just like her owner

talking about himself there i think lol

thinking ahead (very far ahead) tho who should be spliced??

Bouncer or Barney (that will be his name!!)

Emxx

anyone else a sucker for a lab??


----------



## Harts (Sep 8, 2004)

Nicky--

so sorry to hear about Diesel.

Thinking of you loads hun     

lots of love,
hartsxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hiya everyone

Had a hard night last night with Bouncer

and day today so we took her to the vets

Shes had anti biotic injection
anti inflammatory injection
got stuff to clean her ears out with 
and anti biotic ear drops

If the problem still persists she will need to have swabs taken of the discharge and may need sedating to treat further

My poor wee Bouncer

Just thought i would share

Shes sleeping atm

she cried all night last night so not much sleep had

Emilyxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

just wanted to say to marielou thanks for the advice, as trying what you have said and am saying no and pushing him away from her bowl! we shall see how it goes! 

Love the name Lola!!  
I struggled with what to call both of mine! am useless at naming things! 

Nicky hope you are ok? 

Emily poor bouncer hope he gets better soon

My kittens are off to the catttery for a week next week and am scared they wont like me anymore when i make them go there  even though it is a really nice one and the lady loves cats, just cant help feel bad they are caged up all week 

love 
suzie aka olive xx


----------



## judy620 (Dec 8, 2004)

hi to all the pet lovers

So wonderful reading the love that you give to them. I lost mine who was a border collie of renal failure at the age of 10.5 years. Judy was her name and was the love of my life. It is sometimes difficult undergoing the ttc and losing someone who loved you so much. she could understand the tensions i would undergo more than my DH.


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Girls

Haven't been on this thread for a while, hope you're all well especially Nicky  
The update on my fur babies, is, that they are now starting to get used to Frankie our new kitten, we have now had him 2 weeks today.

The progress is that Ginger will now stay in the same room as him, she still likes hissing and has a tendency to bat him around the head    I know we shouldn't laugh, it seems to put him in his place though, he's very happy but knows she's the boss!  Fred is still a    though and Frankie chases him up the stairs. I sat down and had a good chat with Fred and told him he has to adopt Ginger's attitude and start as he means to go on!!!    

Anyway, must dash as busy at work

Take care

Niki x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

We took Lola to the vets today, and her heart murmur is still there   but thankfully, not bad enough to warrant investigation, yet.  They have to keep a close eye on her, and when she gets spayed, she has to have a different type of anaesthetic.  Still, at least for the time being its not serious!

Niki ~ Your ginger sounds like my emma    Emma hisses at Lola, but she will now wash her and they even cuddle sometimes, but this usually leads to Lola attempting to breastfeed, which makes Emma      

Olive ~ We left Lola for a week, while we went to spain, and I was terrified she would hate me, but she was back to her normal self right away.   I'm sure your kittens will be fine ~ are they going in the cattery in the same cage?  I'd take some toys or blankets from home, so they still have your scent.  

Emily ~ I'm so sorry bouncer is ill at the moment   Its so scary, isnt it?  I hope the treatment helps her, and she's better soon.  

Marie xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

well home from hols and off to pick cats up in the morning from the cattery!!
Am really hoping they have behaved ! as i know how mischievious sammy can be!! and stuck in a run with jess he will be even worse  the lady didn't call us so must have been ok!! heres hoping

how are all the other fur babies??

love to all
suzie aka olive xx


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi

Can I join you all?

I have 2 dogs - a labrador called Molly and a cocker spaniel called Angus.

I aslo have a cat called Fizz.

Look forward to reading all about your fur babies too

Sara


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Olive hope that sammy and jess have behaved themselves!!!!

Bouncer is so comical when she goes to kennels and if i dont see her off she gets in a strop when she comes home!!

Sara course u can join us!!

I remember ur fur babies because when i showed dh mollys pic he said thats not our house wheres she been!! thinking it was bouncer he was fooled!!

BTW Bouncer is doing better but bit of a minx 

Shes due to go and have her ears looked at tomorrow but maybe monday as dh is working all day and i aint taking her on me own!!

Shes been milkin it a bit me thinks, taking over the bed!! and currently lying here looking as if butter wouldnt melt!!

Her sibling hasnt arrived yet as in been born yet!!

Hopefully mummy doggie will have had the pups by tuesday sooo exciting!!

I think i have taken leave of my senses but hey who can resist a lab!!

Not me and dh!!!

Emilyxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

well jess and sammy are home now! The house is back to being noisy again 

jess was the little angel she always is and the lady asked if she is always this good!! where as sammy was the little monster he always is but you cant help but love him!!

Am glad bouncer is getting better emily

Sara welcome to the fur baby thread!!

love
suzie aka olive xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

that got u looking didnt it!!

He has arrived!!!!!!!!! well into the world!!

Sam is 8 days old 
He is 100% perfection and gorgeous with it

Oooher all excited now

We are going to see him again on 15th September and he will then come home just before halloween

Just thought would share

Bouncer will be a big sister!! lol

Emilyxx

PS hope all our precious pets are all ok
just a bit over excited!!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

emily!! only just seen this !

aww Fab news not long to wait til your fur baby can come home 

think jess has a boyfriend 

a black/white cat sits at our window everynight and jess sits on the windowsil looking out at him! Also for the last 2 nites i have tried calling her in as usual and she takes twice as long to come home!! then about 5 mins after she is in, mr cat is outside the window!!!!! hussy !!  no idea who she takes after


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Can i join you all please?

I have 3 cats Thomas (my avator pic), Tilly and Patch...they are all brother and sisters and they were 3 in May.  They are very special to me, as all our fur babies are, i was there when they were born and then weaned them when their mum was knocked over and killed when they were 5 weeks old.  

Chantelle x


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

hello... my fur babies r on the left.. we have thunder here.. does anyone know what i should do with the puppy? should i put her in her bed.. or sit with her ..she gets loopy when shes scared and barks lots... i remember with the other dog, putting salad cream on the edge of her bed to give her something else to do.
its just we're out tonight and i dont want to come back to a ripped up kitchen...with lots of accidents everywhere....??


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

AHHHHH Ju they are lovely.....only have pussycats so can't offer any advice really, have you thought of leaving the tv/radio on to try and drown out the thunder

Channy x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hellooooo

how are all our lovely fur babies and their equally lovely owners ? 

Sammy is off to have his bits sorted tomorrow!! not sure how to break the news to him  the vet said that it is a more simple off then on jess ! so is cheaper  
will pop back later for any news?

love
suzie xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Ju ~ i know i'm a bit late with this but for next time  My doggy is afraid of fireworks....he's absolutely terrified of them. Anyway last year i tried him with Rescue Remedy.....just a few drops under the tongue same as for humans and it definately helped. I'm sure it would work for thunder too.

Otherwise i'd just let them have somewhere dark and safe where they can take themselves off too and not make too much fuss,

Gorgeous doggies.....hope they were ok the other night 

Good luck, Lizzy xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

where are we all 

Jess had her 1st birthday last week! cant believe i have had her a year already!! so we sang   my dh said im sad 

how are all your lovely fur babies??


love suzie xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

dh and i are about to get a puppy - a lab/collie cross - its nearly 4 weeks old and we are going visiting next week to get a lookie and pick a boy - i saw the litter when they were 4 days old but as they are in wales we havent been able to get there since. they belong to my aunt, whose lab  got... ahem... laid by the sheepdog next door - handy for us as we were looking for a collie crossbreed 
anyway...just wanted some tips from those who have been there, done it...dh and i both had dogs as children but havent much of a clue as to what we might need for the new arrival...its been suggested we get a crate for when its little - to use as a  kind of playpen. anyone else use one? 
i have seen all sorts of things on the market for puppies but have no idea if they're really necessary... scented mats which attract them to pee? water bowl and food bowl in a double container or separate bowls? dont even know what we will feed the poor thing - i think our childhood dog had weetabix and milk when it was small...
we are stockpiling newspapers for toilet training as i remember thats what we used as a child for our dog...anyone got any tips for house training? i looked at a couple of books today and might purchase one for some tips...I'm suddenly feeling all at sea about it - gimme a baby and i know the ropes but doggies are unknown territory!

Help!

kj x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hope you don't mind me popping in here for a rant but i'm so pi**ed off. Half past ten and we've got really loud fireworks going off, one of my dogs is beside himself.....he doesn't know where to go, he's trembling really badly and i'm  furious and upset.

I don't know what to do, i'm using DAP and rescue remedy but i wish there was morei could do. I'm going to try desensitising but too late for this year 

I hate fireworks!

Lizzy x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Oh god....i just found out it was my neighbours and went ballistic at them......i'm shaking, think i need the rescue remedy too 

Guess i'm off their Christmas card list!

KJ ~ good luck with the puppy, have you picked one yet  We use a cage when our puppies were tiny, it was quite a roomy one but we needed it as she came to work with us and it was only for a few weeks. Got to go to bed now but i think up some more tips for you 

Lizzy xx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Hey guys,  I love talking about my pet, his names George and he's a boxer, he has helped me through the saddness of infertility more than any human ever could he's always there ready for a big kiss and a cuddle whenever I need it.

He's brindle, 5 and looks absolutely perfect, he travelled Europe with us this year with his own passport.  anyone thinking of taking there pets abroad, its a doddle i would highly reccomend it. (if driving)

He got in trouble yesterday though, I've finished all my christmas shopping and everything is wrapped all in individual christmas bags,  (george always gets his own bag to open)  anyhoo ... i'm lying in bed and through he comes looking very pleased with himself with one of his brand new toys. there was wrapping paper everywhere, i have absolutely no idea how he knew which bag was his but the others were untouched. its amazing.    I could'nt give him a row though cos he looked all proud of himself all i could do was laugh.

hope that story made you laugh as much as it did me.

xxx


----------



## Thimble (Jun 25, 2004)

Just had to share this with someone.  As some off you may have read earlier in this thread, I have three lovely lizard babies.  I 5yr old Green Iguana and 2 Little Anoles (10mth old). 

Anyway, Iggi, my green iguana has not been himself recently, sit down at the bottom of his tank not really moving and not eating so we booked him in a the vets. 

It was bad news I'm afraid.  It looks like he possibly has kidney failure.   If caught in the very early stages this is very treatable with a session of IV antibiotics, if too far gone unfortunately it is not treatable and would end in him having to be euthanised to stop the suffering is causes .  

So we were given a full cycle of anti biotics which we have to inject him with every three days (trust me it is not easy to inject a 5ft lizard when he doesn't want it done).

Well anyway the first injection was easy as he was still unwell and not really bothered much, but the second one he started to wriggle (got to be a good sign) and the third he tried to get away.  So now it seems he is bucking up a bit, hes fighting us off when it is injection time, he refuses to go back to bed when he is told and runs around the kitchen like a loony, and he seems to be eating again, although not much at the moment.

We have yet to get the okay from the vet but hopefully fingers crossed we may have caught it in time.


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Thimble just wanted to wish your Iguana good luck,  hope he gets better, there is nothing worse than loosing a pet.  he sounds as though he's getting better, thank goodnes!


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hello,

Havent been here in sooo long! 
Wondering for some advice? Our kitten Lola is now 7 months old, and yet to go outside. She can go out now, but I'm the one who's scared!   I'm terrified she will die ... our other cats, I was fine with (our male goes out, but our female is an indoor cat through her own choice)  At the moment there have been cats killed by foxes in our area, and I'm wondering if I should keep her in until the summer at least? 

Thimble ~ I do hope you managed to catch Iggi's illness in time    and that he is soon on the road to recovery.

Marie xx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

hey Marie, keep her in def until she is speyed or maybe a little longer anyway as there road sense is nill. If she isnt chipped then def get her done incase she gets lost 

xx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Lou ~ would it be cruel to keep her indoors? So far, she has shown no real intrest in going outside, and after losing our dog the way we did, its made me terrified of losing our cats for any reason! 
She is not yet spayed ~ she has a serious heart murmur, so we've been advised to leave it for a few months, to see if it settles before putting her under any strain, so for now, keeping her in is obviously working well (I think pregnancy would be too much of a strain, bless her!) ~ you'd never tell she's ill, she is constantly climbing and playing and looks the picture of health (hmmm our christmas tree has been wrecked by her   )  
When she does get spayed, she'll def get chipped  
Thank you for the advice!

Marie xx


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Advice needed please.. i need pet insurance for my two dogs one is 2 and the other 9 any ideas?? pls pm me..
Thanks ju xx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Juli ~
I think you _might_ have trouble insuring the 9 year old ~ I know many insurers will only take younger animals and have a 'cut off' age, which I *think* is around 8 years old. However, for the 2 year old, you'll get it easily! I searched around the net, and eventually settled with Tesco ... I pay £14 monthly, which is for 3 cats ~ think I paid about £7 monthly for my pedigree old English Sheepdog, and they've always been fab.

Marie xx


----------



## chanyn (Dec 19, 2005)

Wow! I love this thread  There is nothing like me yakking about my furbaby crew to make everyone around me eyes cross 

We have 4 dogs - Sascha, 4yr old german shepard/collie mix from the shelter; Phoebe, 3 yr old pom/chuihuahau <sp> mix from my rescue group, Izabelle, my 85 lb 1 yr old pitbull (moose in disguise) from my rescue group and Jade, my approx. 3 yr old pitbull I pulled off the streets a few months ago who is up for adoption once she has been vetted properly. Poor girl was standing over her dead mate who had been killed by a car in the street, protecting him when I pulled up. I foster/rescue for a group here, so it was easy top fall in love with and keep the girls...lol. My hubby swears he is going to get me a gun because he says our dogs are useless as guard dogs, all they guard is the bed and his pillows...lol

3 cats, 10 yr old blue male named Five (yes, really), 8 yr old black female named Shadow and 2 yr old gray tabby Willie whom hubby brought home as he was feeling outnumbered by my own pets;

3 sugar gliders, 4 yr old Rocky, 2 yr old Chloe and 7 mnth old Ka-Lyrra  (www.sugarglider.net)

and...... (drumroll) a ten gallon aquarium with a few assorted gourami and mountain minnows.....

plus 3 step kids on a part time basis and a husband in a pear tree 

I love all my babies and wouldn't trade them for anything. They are the mops to my tears and the laughter in my days when the ttc journey gets to be a bit too overwhelming.

Melissa


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Chanyn      abuout the dog protecting his (can't say it) friend!!! 

I cannot obide people who let there dogs out without a lead,  Never mind abandon them.  They should be crucified!!  I used to work for the SSPCA so I know how commin this type of thing is.

you seem to have your hands full with your lot. I thought mines was bad but phew I'm tired just reading about yours  

Kisses to them all!

Young D


----------



## chanyn (Dec 19, 2005)

I have to agree, I cannot stand to see dogs left to roam the streets because their "owners" are to lazy to care for them properly and the fenced in yards with the family dog on a chain in the corner drives me up a wall.  Poor Jade was guarding her mate, bless her sweet heart.  I am lucky she let me approach of all the ppl around her. I really think they "know" what you are about.  She is one of the sweetest girls. Pitties have a bad rep here, but they are the most awesome, loyal dogs when given a chance.  I have seen some of the worst abuse cases with them, and watched as that starved, abused pup walks up and licks your hand in gratitude for a little kindness shown them.  I usually get the pitts in my rescue group since I have been dealing with them for over 20 years now.  I can't imagine not having one laying on my feet or my pillows and in Izzies case, my entire body! lol (She is a bedhog!)  I couldn't work in the shelters tho, I would end up bringing them all home with me!  I just bawl every time I have to go into one, it breaks my heart to see all those sad faces.. 

My rescue group has all it can do to keep foster homes and adoptions going, but it is so worth it to see that scared, abused animal find a loving home and a wonderful new life. But it does keep me busy, and that is a good thing.   

You have a wonderful Holiday, I will give all mine kisses and the same to yours 

Merry Christmas to all!!!  

Melissa


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Pitties have a bad name her also, but I think dogs are just like kids they are how you bring them up! We took George travelling this year and people would sometimes cross the road to avoid him.  I got really anoyed with people for doing that cos if he ever got near them he'd just want to lick them to death and nothing more.

My sister and I were drving to my dads on christmas eve when we saw a stray collie, so of course we pulled over for her and took her to the police station.  She was so affectionate, when we sat down she kept putting her nose on our laps and leaning on us if we were standing, so my sis asked my mum and her boyf if they would take her in (she was so matted her tail was stuck to her bum) it was an awful site to see her like that.  So the police let us take her on the condition we keep her for a month as a trial if we take her back before we get finned!!!

Anyway not finished yet.  My sister got the number of the farm owners from that area and eventually tracked down the owner, who said she's not a working dog you can keep her if you like.  They keep her outside without a kennel.  I must add that the woman said before she had her, her Mil had her and that she was kept inside and bathed regularly and "mollicoddled".  so for her to then be kept outside and ignored must have been awful for her.  the woman could'nt care less, she said Oh I thought about callin the police but my husband said she'd turn up eventually.  They live on the edge of a dual carriageway!!!

So my mum and her boyf bathed her and cut out the mattedness as much as they could mannage and she's been at my mums now for 2 nights but she keeps doing the toilet in the house.!!! she gets out or walked about 10 times a day just incase.  She was fine with the cat at first but has started to chase her!

She's such an affectionate thing, if you sit on the floor near her its like she dives to get a cuddle wiith you.  she never sat down last night for getting people to pet her!

But I'm really sad cos if she doesnt stop the toileting in the house I don't know what they can do? 

I'm just so sad! That poor we thing left on her own, I can't bear the thought of sending her back!

Any thoughts or advice from anyone would be great.

Young D


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Helo thanks for the help chicks..
We have settled on Tesco.. as after checking M&S found it could be just as cheap but tesco offered better discounts for buying online.. so we are with them for now but will have to change next yr as tesco wont insure ella because she wil be too old
So the pups ended up with insurance certificates in their stockings with their bonios this year! That was their main present.. we've never really worried before about the pet insurance but a friend of ours has a choccie lab and last week he woke up and couldnt move so they told them he needed cortisone shots n hydrotherapy.. they also said he needed an op, but after the opearation on friday they found he couldnt stand and wasnt recognising his name so the vet decided he needed to be put dont.. he was only 4 and was the apple of his dads eye.. who has been distraught all over christmas.. 
We were discussing the cost of the vets bill sthe operation and the cortisone and i said i d hate to be in a position where i couldnt afford to pay for the treatment so theyd have yto be put down so decided to sort ou tthe insurance.. Like my friend said to me.. u dont have any children.. but if u had a baby and they said..u have to pay £10 a month to kno theyd be looked after when they were ill u d pay it wouldnt u .. n i would.. and my fur babies are as important to me as children are to other people so i decided to stop being lazy n do something about it...


Thanks so much for everyones emails and advice ...

Ju xx

p.s. my pups are so tired today they r chiling in front of the fire..they have been very laid back since eating a whole bowl of christmas dinner yesterday..looks like they r due a nice long walk this afternoon.


----------



## chanyn (Dec 19, 2005)

Young D, 
The best thing I have found for house-training a dog is a good sized kennel. Big enough that the dog has room to stand up, turn around and stretch out in.  I know alot of ppl scream that kennels are horrible and mean, but they really are not at all.  They give an animal a sense of safety (this is my spot and only mine) they keep the dog out of trouble while you are not home, ie: trash, soiling carpets, chasing cats, so that when you do get home, it is a joyful experience for you and the dog when it is let out of the kennel and taken outside with lots of love and praise versus coming home and having to discipline the dog for the naughty things done while you haven't been home.  I keep a variety of sizes here for all the different fosters that come through, and tho they may not like them at first, eventually they get used to it and will even go sleep in their "room" with the door left wide open.  A kennel is more positive reinforcment than cruel punishment, especially when you are going thru the house training ordeal.  The first thing to do in the morning or when you get home is to take her outside, praise her like she is the only dog in the world to "do that" and then let her back in.  If she messes up, scold her while pointing at it (she knows what she's done), back outside and then back into her kennel for awhile.  I always give treats when they go in their kennel as that also gives a positive twist on their brains...lol.  kennell = yummy's!!  If she was a house dog before, it probably won't take much to get the idea reinforced in her that outside is "to go" and inside is "the den".  

Ok, I feel like I have been on a soap box, my apologies... I will clamber down now.. 

Good luck, and Bless you and your family for stopping and rescuing her


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Hey again chanyn

Just thought Id give you a wee update,  we've been away up north in a log cabin with me dh and our pooch george, my mum her boyf and Holly (new poor abandoned doggy) my sister and a friend and his son.. anyway Holly is so timid she hides whenever she sees another dog so i thought george would just terify her,  on the contrary the were best pas!!!       at first she hid behind the couch and harly ventured out and we thought we would have to take her home but eventally they were like old chums!!!  And on top of that, she did one pea in the cabin and the rest outside, yeeeehhaaaa!! to our embarassment George went inside a couple of times   must have been the excitment of having a lady friend.

Just thought i'd let you all know our wee christmas good deed was going well and she's a happy wee lamb!!!

Young D


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Oh and one more thing which I thought was hilarious,  Holly must have been watching everything George did because she not coaxes her leg to pee!!!


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

A word of warning girls.............I deal with insurance claims everyday at work. Without mentioning certain supermarkets............ make sure your insurance policy 'covers for a condition for life'. Many of the cheaper policys only pay out for 12 months for a condition. 

COMPLETE WASTE OF MONEY!!!!

You get what you pay for is the golden rule. 

Love Lou xxxxx


----------



## chanyn (Dec 19, 2005)

YoungD, how funny Holly is mimicing George! lol  

I am glad things are going well with her and George!   It sounds like they enjoyed their Holiday as much as the humans did...lol    She sounds like a sweet pup. My collie cross is really sweet and was very timid herself when I brought her home, but she has settled in and is queeen of the house now (she thinks)  .  Collies are usually pretty sweet tempered and gentle, and extremely loyal to their human/s.  She's a luck lucky girl you stopped and rescued her  

Happy New Year all!

Melissa


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Young D   

You made me laugh with your dog now coaxes her leg when pees. Ive a 6 month old pup called Sadie (AKA satin  ) and a 2 year old male dog called Alfie they are both lab cross spaniels and i have caught her doing the same thing, i had to be picked up of the ground as i coul not stop laughing. 

They are the apple of my eye and i would not change them for the world. I also have 3 cats. One is a 9 year old ginger cat. she had cancer when she was 3 months and was givin a week to live and i was adviced by the vet to get her put to sleep. But i was very selfish and i could not go through with it, that was 9 years ago and i am soooooo glad i never went through with it as she is a very healthy wee girl. the cancer stunted her growth so she is still the size of a little kitten. The cancer went away buy it self and it still baffels the vets. 

Also i do the dog cage thing when they are left alone in the house, i started it with my oldest as he would chew anything and everything (he has a thing for hair straightners) anyway it saved my life and my home from a puppy lab's teeth. i am now trainning him to be left out the cage and he is as good as gold and lies on my bed sleeping. My new pup (sadie) has the cage now and loves it. she will pinch things like socks or other things she is not allowed and runs upstairs to her cage with them.

They are a good send. My house is not a home without my fur babies, i hate it when we come home from holiday and my house has no animals, it just feels empty and cold. 

Alison


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

chanyn thanks for the advice you sent earlier on last week.  

Since my mum lives in a flat (don't worry the dog gets walked a million times a day) and is very small they decided against a cage,  luckily most of the problems have smoothed over already so they didn't need it.  

George was an absolute star with Holly!  I couldn't fault him for anything he done he really looked after her, they had a snap at each other once but I was glad Holly held her ground!

Cat I love cats also but I can't see George allowing us to bring one into the house.  He'd think it was a toy.  and I think your fur babies are gorgeous!!!


----------



## chanyn (Dec 19, 2005)

YoungD, I am glad things are working out   It's always awesome to hear a sucessful rescue story with a happy ending    Too many times you get just the opposite and it just breaks your heart.  

I have what looks like a dog apartment complex in my hall with kennels stacked one on the other (small dog on top), and each one knows which one is theirs and goes right in at dinner time.  Most of the time they all get along, tho with each new foster it's a challenge.  It is funny to watch the pups mimic the adult dogs    My huge pittie Izzie gets jealous watching my little pom cross get in my lap and thinks she is being sneaky when she tries to crawl up there hereself.    Like I am not going to notice the difference at all.

Cats, I know exactly how you mean "an empty, cold house".  I dunno what I would do without all my furbabies.  Each and every one is unique and brings something all their own to our life, and I couldn't imagine any of then not being here.  My cat, Shadow, has a similar story.  When I got her she was small enough that she hid inside a toilet paper tube and so covered in fleas they were literally crawling out of her eyes and mouth.  My vet told me not to expect her to make it through the next couple of days, but almost 10 years later she is still with me   She also is stunted and not much bigger than a large kitten, but she swaps our two huge males whenever she feels like it..lol. 

Happy New Year ladies! May all our dreams come true in '06! 

Melissa


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Hiya girls

Can I join you??

As you can see from my pic I have a chocolate Lab called jess who is 6 months and a little minx.She is totally spoilt and is the apple of my eye.From the beginning we have used a crate and was so against it but cannot recommend it enough.She loves it as it is "Her Space" and often takes herself of to it throughtout the day.You often find socks,letters even Xmas cards in the crate as well.I was told to use it to toilet train her and it worked she hasnt had an accident in the house since beginning of November.Hope your all well
Love Georgia
xxx


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Here is Jess x x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Pretty girl Georgia xxxx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

georgia she is gorgous!! George likes Labs he always gets excited when he sees them, he once had a black lab friend called Jet who he met every morning at the same time, now whenever he see's one he thinks its her, and his whole body shakes with excitement.


----------



## chanyn (Dec 19, 2005)

Georgia, she is a little cutie!  I love labs, they are such good dogs  Alot of ppl hate the idea of kennels, but I would swear by them. They really do help.  How funny she drags x-mas cards and such in there with her.  With mine, it's toys they hide from each other and my shoes and DH's socks (ewww!) 

George is a good looking little man himself, YoungD and Lulu, your baby is soo cute!

I am going to have to get some pics of my babies up to show off!  

Melissa


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Don't know if anyone's seen this website, it was featured in the Metro Newspaper today, it's called kittenwar.com - it's basically a competition for cute kittens, I've not managed to have a good look at the pics, as my internet's playing me up, but there are some seriously cute kittens on there!!

I just wish I had tried to take more pictures of my 8 month old ginger Tom, Shorty, when he was still small and cute 

Laura xx


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Hello all you pet lovers!

Just wondered if anyone else has an indoor rabbit? Our little boy - Buster - lives in the lounge and it's so cool having him around!

We also have a very old but gorgeous puss called Lottie, and lots of fish.

Lou W xxxxx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Alloha all

Chanyn what is Alli?  I know thats probably a really stupid question but I can't tell from the photo.  beautiful eyes whatever he/she is! 

Lou I've never had a rabbit my mum would'nt let me, her friend got Polio when she was little and everyone thought It was the rabbit.  She's quite scared of them.  I wouldnt' be opposed to one though.  you can toilet train them can't you.

Chanyn I have to agree George is a hansome boy,  He is the apple of my eye!  I was a bit down earlier and had a bit of a cry on my bed and he came up and just cuddled into me as if to say "its ok mummy you'll be ok"  He really is my angel.  So I made him his own pot of mince which is his favourate.  

Young D


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Laura kittenwar.war is great but there is also puppy.war jess has been in the top 10 on many occasions.
Jess is not herself these last couple of days as she has pulled a tendon and is not allowed out for a while so is extremely fed up   so going to fill up a kong tonight and freeze it for her for tomorrow to try and cheer her up.
YoungD Ahh George sounds lovely Jess thinks he is very scrumptious


----------



## chanyn (Dec 19, 2005)

YoungD, Alli is a sugar glider, a palm sized marsupial native to Australia.  They are related to yhe kangaroo family and carry joeys in a pouch in the front like a kangaroo.  They are nocturnal, and can glide up to 250 meters from tree top to tree top and live mainly on tree sap, acacia gums, insects and smaller animals such as lizards and mice.  My RE's office used to tell me not to bother coming in unless I had her with me! lol 

She was my baby and light if my life for 4 years.  Born to my first pair on Memorial Day in 2001, she was my very first joey and I loved her probably more than I should have, but she meant the world to me.  Wherever I went, Alli was always with me.  I lost her to masticular cancer on July 9, 05 and still haven't quite recovered from it honestly. I hand raised her as a rejected joey from 2 weeks old and she was MY baby, never went to anyone else and was always ready with kisses and love.  She used to wash my face every morning before she would even take her treats or go play in our playroom.  She got me through my ectopic pregnancy last Feb. She would call to me to come get her and then would cuddle up under my heart in my shirt like she knew that was where the pain was and she was trying to let me know I would be ok, bless her.  She practically lived in my sports bra from a tiny (thumb sized, literally) baby and was happiest when with me all the time.  Her last 3 days, I couldn't put her down or, as sick as she was, she would crawl out of her pouch looking for me.  She died in my hands and that was one of the worst days in my life.  I have 3 others right now, but none as bonded as she was to me.  Her brother Rocky is pretty close tho   She will always be in my heart, my little angel.  

well, I know I am not over it yet as I am in tears right now missing her so much!  If you want to know more about them, www.sugarglider.net is an awesome website to check out.  I have tons of pics of my babies in the gallery under "Bonzai".  You can see how spoiled rotten they all are...lol.  

Anyway, enough about my suggies..lol.  I can talk about them and her all day if allowed.  

Have a great night all!

Melissa


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Oh god Melissa
      

thats soo sad, but she sounds like she had a good life with you.  You poor thing, what a wee angel.

I havent even heard of them before but they sound lovely.

hugs to you


----------



## chanyn (Dec 19, 2005)

Thank you YoungD, she was spoiled rotten her entire life    I don't think she even thought she was a glider, or else she thought I was a very big glider mama..lol

They are incredible little critters, for sure.  I can't imagine not having one or two around after 6 years of them.  

Have a wonderful weekend ladies!  

Melissa


----------



## sheboo (Nov 21, 2003)

HI

ill just add my bit.  I have a basset hound called Sally.  She is now 6 months old and a real sweety.  I also have an aviary outside with budgies and zebra finches.  Thinking of getting a couple of quails as ground feeders too!!  I used to have reptiles too but recently sold them as we were getting overcrowded. lol

Shaz xx


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Gwen your puppies ears are just so sweet.Jess's ears go like that as well I often find myself putting them forward for her  

Love Georgia
xx


----------



## AllySidey (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi

I have a gorgeous black lab, Bobby he's 3 in April (see photo).  He's like a human, knows exactly what your saying he can even spell some words!  He loves a cup of tea, a sunday dinner and going to the beach for swim.  Oh and he loves giving kisses and sleeps with his legs in the air.

I've also got a goldfish called Frankie, got him for my birthday in September.  Would love another puppy dog but enough just now with Bobby maybe in a couple of years.

Ally
x


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Ah booby is sooooooooooooooo cute, i love labs. 

I said what you said, i would love another puppy!! well...........i got one another lab cross and i tell you it was the best thing i ever done. She is now 6 months old and called sadie AKA satin    But i love her and my other one to bits. alfie the older one,he is 2 years old, became more calmer. He can now be trusted out of his cage when im not in and i dont have to come home to a chewed up house. They also get on so well, and the best bit is when we go for a walk they are always chasing each other so i always have 2 very sleepy dogs when we get home  

Love them to bits  

Gwen - your puppy is soooo cute, i love its ears. it has that " i wont to play " look. 

Melissa - your sugar gliders are so sweet, you had tears streaming down my face with the story of alli. I am just a big softy when it comes to animals, i would have a house full but DP says NO! I am trying to get a rabbit cause they have a cage out side, but he knows what im like it will be in doors sleeping on our bed with the rest of the kids within a week  

my DP thinks im daft, at xmas and his birthday and fathers day he gets a separate card from each animal all in different hand writing, funny thing is they never get me a card  

Take care everyone, and i love this board it takes my mind off the TX

Alison


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Ally must be a lab thing as Jess sleeps with her legs in the air showing her jewels to everyone


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Hey, how do you guys put pictures on your posts? I can see an "insert image" button, but have no idea how to use it  Help?!?!?!

Laura xx


----------



## chanyn (Dec 19, 2005)

Cat, thank you for your kind words on my Alli   She was the light of my life for her short years with us, and she very much knew it! lol  My Dh thinks I am crazy having Santa pics done of our dogs every year, and going all out on Christmas prezzies for all the animals. They even have stockings hung right beside the kiddos   He has sworn to leave me if we add one more living, breathing, eating, pooping, has to be taken to the vet and will probably sleep on our bed, furry animal..lol  Ya ya ya, right    He loves me, bless him.   

I don't think it's a lab thing to sleep with it "all" out there, unless my colliex has lab in there somewhere, she's not at all afraid to show it to us...lol.  Funny animals, what would we do without them?  

Hope everyone is doing well and having a great week!  

Melissa


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi there girls just found this pet lovers corner.
I have a hamster, he is called Monzilla cos he was so big when we got him in April 2003. His birthday is in February when he will be three. He is like a frail old man now he has shrivelled up, feels a bit boney where he once was a chub. He has recently been poorly with wet tail (diarhoea) but seems to have recovered slightly (firmer stools) (sorry if tmi). He still just about gets around his 'mansion' (5 roomed rotastack), he is spoilt rotten santa left pressies and he also had an advent calender. I love my hammy to bits but it is obvious that he wont last much longer so i get all sad when i see him. I have longed to have a dog but my dh is acutely allergic to dog and cat fur, his face swells if he comes into direct contact with either. i was so gutted theat i wouldn't be able to have a bigger fur baby to love. Dh feels bad but its not his fault that he has such an acute allergy. Well for christmas dh got a nintendo ds with nintendogs for me so i now have a gorgeous little french poodle cyber puppy called Fudge. Its very interactive (voice controlled with a touch screen) and she has to be fed and watered, bathed + trained and when walked poop has to be scooped or you lose points. You gain points depending on how well you take care of your dog. You probably think i'm    and all i can say is your probably right


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi All just seen this topic i have to fur babies 2 kittens  they was supposed to be 12 weeks old when i went for them i thought they was a little small anyways taken them vet and he said there only 5 weeks bless but there eating and drinking so he says they will be fine  thank god  they are both females 1 is crystal she is grey and white  with brilliant blue eyes and 2 is fudge she is black with grey and ginger bits there both sooooooo cute  will post a piccy when dp decides to pt it on comp for me 

Kerry xxxx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi girls, just to let you all know that i took hammy to see the vet today to get him checked out cos he didn't look very well and the vet said it was best for hammy if he was put to sleep.  She found a lump and he had lost more weight and his fur was falling out. I am soooooooooooooooooo upset that i have lost my little fur baby.     
Kay


----------



## AllySidey (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Fuzzier - so sorry to hear about Monzier, rip little one.

Alison - Your to lab crosses are gorgeous, I want one!

The other one with the choc lab also v cute sorry forgot your name.

My Bobby has been poorly today, he's not been himself, he usually is constantly bringin toys to me all day bu today he is all head down feeling sorry for himself.  He has also been sick and his tummy is making very loud noises.  I made him some rice an hour ago but he just turned away from it.  He was like this one day last week too so we're going to take him to the vet now to make sure it's nothing serious.  Fingers crossed.

I'm going to try and add some more photos of Bobby onto my bit.  Love seeing photos of other peoples pets, keep them going chicks.

Ally
x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Bit of advice please if you can.

Our doggy has started howling uncontrollably when we go out and as we have just moved also i can see her becoming a nuisance, our new next door neighbour is terminally ill and its getting to the point i don't like to go out - we have another dog and he is as good as gold and don't care, i wouldn't mind but when i was at work they used to be left a lot longer than 10 minutes like they are now.

Is there anything i can do to stop her?

Mel
x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Mel ~ It sounds to me like seperation anxiety?  Maybe she has been stressed or worried by your house move ~ she probably doesnt know if she is coming or going and is not used to her surroundings yet.  I'd make sure she has familliar things ~ her bed, favourite toys etc, and maybe leave the TV/radio on for a bit of background noise? 
If you're due to take her to the vet for any reason, I'd mention it to them, we never had a problem with Max and barking but they did give us advice on other things (after he'd bitten) and if you see someone about it, its often covered under your insurance. Just a thought? 


My Lola (kitten) is now 8 months old, and I'm wondering if he heart murmur has gone.  I used to be able to feel it (you know when you pick them up and can feel the heartbeat?) well, now her heartbeat feel s normal to me (I'd guessed she had a heart murmur before we was told, as I could 'feel' it.  Our Vet has advised us not to get her 'done' until she is over 12 months, as its dangerous with a heart murmur and it may disappear before she is 1.    I'm just terrified she'll get pregnant, ~ she doesnt go out, but I found a male cat trying to break IN the other day     Do you think the heart murmur would kill her if she got pregnant? 

Marie xx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Thanks Marie

I will put it down to the move etc and if it persists take her to the vet and see what they suggest 

She has her bed next to our other dogs and they always sleep together, they have full view of us all the time so its not as if they are completely shut out sight of us.

Thanks hun

Mel
x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Hye Mel

Just quickly as SueL on her way round with Chloe.

Buy a DAP diffuser from your vets, they work really well for sepearation anxiety. There are drugs that can be used too. It will become habit forming if left for too long so nip it in the bud.

When you go out dont say good bye to the dogs or anything just slip out the door unnoticed.

One of our vets is a behavourist so if you need any more help just yell

L xxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Thanks Lou

Your an angel - have a lovely afternoon

Mel
x


----------



## chanyn (Dec 19, 2005)

Fuzzier, I am so sorry about the loss of your precious hammy    It's very sad to lose a beloved family member.  

Mel, def. sounds like separtion anxiety in your baby's case.  Have you tried a Kong?  They tend to keep them occupied for hours...  You can also work with her by leaving the house and then coming back in a few minutes and praising her up one side and down the other. Keep doing the leave and come back thing with her, but increase the time you are gone little by little until she can be left for hours with no issues, she will have learned that mom always comes back, so no worries   Good luck with her! 

Marilou, if your kitten does get knocked up by accident, then the strain of pregnancy on the heart can indeed cause problems, depending on how serious the murmer is.  Here, we have a shot (can't think of the name) that can be given within 3 days of breeding that will cancel out a pregnancy in a dog. Is there anything similar to this there, for cats, just in case you need it?  A water bottle may teach that peeping Tom a lesson in window peeking! 

Ally, I hope your poor boy feels better soon!  Will keep my fingers crossed the vet visit turns out to be nothing more than an upset tummy. 

mancgal, can't wait to see a pic of your babies.  I love kittens   They just have this bad habit of growing up into bossy, stubborn demanding cats! lol  My three are totally in control of thehouse and have us humans well trained.   

Have a wonderful weekend girls!!

Melissa


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

hi girlies

melissa my other cat that passed away last year was a bossy madam and when i went to sleep she would sleep on me poor DP was pushed to the side  he said it wont happen again   we will see lol 

Marie we had a doggy that had an heart murmer she had puppies and was fine but like melissa said it depends on how serious it is and im sure there is something you can have done if by chance mister tom comes round    lol 

Kerry xxx


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi guys,
all your fur babies are absolutely gorgeous!!  I have two rescue cats, Molly & Charlie, and a 12 week old black labrador called Toby.  I will have to work out how to post photos, so I can show you how cute he is!  He has just started the rather unpleasant habit of eating his own poo - any ideas how to put him off?  He doesn't do it while we're there, or when he's outside, only when he has used his paper & we are out for a while.  I guess he is beginning to realise that the place for poo is outside    but he is too little to cross his legs, so he thinks that eating it & getting rid of it would be a good idea... We've never told him off for messing in the house, so I don't know why he's suddenly started.
Any ideas?
xx Clare


----------



## AllySidey (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Clare

Looking forward to seeing a photo of your puppy, whats his name?  Bobby used to eat horse poo and he's grown out of it now so will probably be the same with his own poo - hopefully.  Labs are sooo cute when they're puppies but ours chewed EVERYTHING so beware.  We had carpets, underlay and walls chewed!  He's grown out of that now too thank god!

We are looking into taking Bobby with us on holiday this year so just finding out about the doggy passport.  Only problem is you have to get the passport 6 months b4 you want to go away so will have to sort it now.

Noticed you have MF like us but we haven't been offered IUI just straight onto ICSI, so going to ask our consultant why is that.

You can add photos onto your profile.

Ally
x


----------



## AllySidey (Nov 2, 2005)

Clare

Ignore the last sentence about why your doing iui, read it wrong, just read it again and says ivf - oops.

We should be starting our 1st ICSI in March too, fingers crossed.

Ally
x


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Clare ~ Jess eats her own pooh   and then comes in and tries to kiss us  .She is nearly 7 months old and I really hope she will grow out of it. I totally agree with Ally Labs are so cute when they are pups.As for chewing things in sight we have been really lucky with jess and she only chewed my slippers,but then when we are out or cannot see her (jess isn't allowed upstairs) we cage her.She loves her cage and takes herself of for a sleep in it throughout the day.It helps to toilet train them as well.Hope to see a pic of toby here soon  

Mel ~ I would definetely try a kong filled with carrot, peanut butter or yoghurt.Jess loves banana and joghurt which I make up and then freeze the kong then give it to her when I go out.Keeps her occupied for yonks your doggie won't even know you have left.Keep the radio/tv on as said before and just leave without saying goodbye.Try them and hopefully you will have a new doggie 

Love to all
Georgia
xxx


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

This was Jess the day we brought her home


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

oh Georgia - Jess is absolutely lovely - her eyes are like big melted chocolate buttons ooh i felt like reaching thru the screeen and giving her cuddle 

my dog is called casey - (thats where i got my user name from) she's a (nearly) 6 year old German Shepherd and she is the gentlest friendliest dog ever - so laind back she's in danger of falling over - we love her to bits  
her only fault is she's scared of over dogs - even the very small and timid ones - doesn't do much for her street cred but she looks the part   

Just a quick question - if you take your dog abroad in Europe on a pet passport
does that mean they have to go into quarantine for 6 months on their return ??

caseyxxx ( the human   )


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks for all the poo advice, guys     Hopefully he will grow out of it.  At least it stops me clearing it up in the morning!! 
Toby was sooooo naughty this morning; I opened the stair gate (OMG am I horribly abnormal - I cried when we put the baby gate up for the puppy, & insisted that we refer to it as a stair gate!!!) and then opened the front door for him to go outside.  It was quite cold (6am) & rainy, and instead of going outside he ran into the living room and cr**ped on the floor!!!!    Mummy was not amused.  Fortunately we have wooden floors, but even so!  Sometimes this toilet training just keeps going backwards!!

Casey - you won't need to quarantine Casey if she has a passport, as that proves that she has had all her vaccinations.  You will need to get her micro-chipped, if she isn't already.  I love her puppy pic - just adorable!

Ali - We may have ICSI & not IVF - just depends on DH's SA.  Should be starting March... v excited!!!

Have good days, everyone.  I've been at work for less than an hour and it feels like ALL DAY!!!!
xx Clare


----------



## AllySidey (Nov 2, 2005)

Jess, is gorgeous - how cute?  How old is she now?

Casey for going abroad the doggy passport is basically this.  Need vacination against rabies and then a blood test, if blood test is ok then vet signs the form which is the passport.  You can only go abroad 6 months after the blood test was done.  Then when coming back into the UK everytime you go away you have to have a ticks and bugs check in the country you've been to b4 UK let you back in.  All documentation will need details of the dogs microchip too.  Have you got any photos of Casey, dyeing to see what she looks like.

We've just got back from the beach with Bobby, he's much better now back to normal in fact.  He's just gone to sleep on our bed so now it will be full of sand!

Going to the cinema to see Harry Potter now...

Ally
x


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Jess is nearly 7 months old and a BIG MUMMIES GIRL NOW  

Hope your all well
Love Georgia
xx


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Hi Ally

I was wondering if your lab was a chewer when a pup? Mine was a nightmare but he is cross spainel and i was wondering if it was a lab thing or a spaniel thing?

He is so cute and sounds like my pair when we come back from the beach, my bed is like sand pit after them, but i never have the heart to move them    

Take care

alison


----------



## AllySidey (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi All

Bobby chewed everything espcially carpets and underlay.  He also chewed thru phone cable and fridge freezer cable.  He stopped after about a year thnkfully.

He's so funny when we leave to go out, he sits on the bottom stairs and when I say goodbye to him to give him a kiss and cuddle he puts is head in the air and looks away in a huff!  

Good look cat/alison on your 2ww, fingers crossed for you.

Ally
x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hiya girls,

Sorry, its another question i'm afraid!!  

Lola (8 month old kitten) is making a terrible noise ... howling day and night, proper howls and cries! She doesnt seem to be in pain, I'm felt her all over and she just purrs and wants a fussing   but she is sticking her bum in our male cats face    ~ could she have the pot noodle horn?!!!!!!!!!!    Sorry, couldnt think of a better way to put it!  I noticed while stroking her that she will make her bum very high and prominent now when yo'ure around her, and on closer inspection (  ) she is 'wet' down below.    

I havent had her done yet for health reasons (heart murmur) but I'm seriously considering ringing my vet and asking their advice at the very least.  For one thing, I don't like her crying like that. 


Oh, and DH is talking about brining a new kitten home ... a girl at work has a 6~7 week old female kitten, and keeps her in a tiny cage as she's scared of her    DH was horrified and told her you just cannot keep kittens in tiny cages and I think he had a bit of a go at her.  She asked if we'd take her ... I don't really want another kitten, but I'd do anything to get her away from that ~ even if it means keeping her for a week or so until a good home can be found.  

Georgia ~ Jess is just SO cute!

Marie xx


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Marielou sounds like your cats on heat   poor ickle puddytat


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Marie

Have IM'd you back with a veterinary biology lesson


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

just wanted to say that Jess is absolutely adorable 

marielou just before we had jess "done"  she did exactly as you are describing and the vet said she had the pot noodle horn even though she was still too young to have the op 
The noise was amazing!! and loud

hope this helps

love
suzie xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hiya I'm looking for some advice for my mum's Cavalier King Charles, Does anyone else have one?

We think he has a condition called syringomylia, ( http://www.aboutcavalierhealth.com/syringomylia.htm ) It's not been confirmed (as you can only diagnose it for definite through a MRI scan) But my mum has taken information about syringomylia to the vets who say it sounds very much like he has it. 

Aswel as the above he has arthritis, Sometimes this is very bad and his legs `give way` under him, and he _always_ seems to be `licking the air` as if someone is holding a treat above his head and he is licking it but there is nothing there  

Just wondered if anyone knew of a CKC with the same condition and is the licking another symptom of the syringomylia? 

Thanks
Nicky x x x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Nicky

Have never heard of that one?? CKCS are renound for heart probs but never come across that one. If your Mum has insurance then I would ask to be referred to a specialst, such as RVC (Royal Veterinary College)

Good luck

Love Lou xxx

P.S I think a lot of dogs do the licking in air thing, mine certainly does, daft dog!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Thanks Lou 

I just spoke to my mum and she said she has been told that there is a mobile van that drives round the country and they can do the MRI on the van, Shes dubious about weather to have it done or not, Even if he is definitely diagnosed with syringomylia and they decide to operate, because it is so close to the spinal cord he could bleed to death, and the operation doesn't always work  

She has been told recently though that if he gets in too much pain with it he can be given hyderquaterzone injections (?) and other pain relief.

By the sounds of it I think she is waiting to find out when the van is coming to our area first and decide once he has been diagnosed properly what to do about it.

RE the licking,   At least it's not just him that does it  

Thanks again Hun 
Nicky x x x


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi guys

Haven't been in for a while but noticed you guys were talking about the pet passport.  we took George abroad last summer on the pet passport so if you want any advice just give me a shout, I will say though Please Please please get the tick treatment before you go, I hadn't even heard of ticks before and Poor George was plagued by them in Germany and had to visit a vet to have them removed, Its also a good idea to take a remover with you as the treatment for them isn't guaranteed.  

Also we went on the channel tunnel in our camper van, I would highly recommend this mode of transport when taking your pet cos they can be with you at all times and don't have to worry about any strange movements or noises. which I know would have scared George.


Remember I told you about Holly the dog we rescued on Christmas Eve, well the poor thing ran onto the road the other night and got hit by a car,  she has a broken leg.  I'm always one for blaming the owners too   she was literally only out for two seconds for a pee and she was off!!! My DH saw it happen, and the driver was doing about 50 in a residential and didn't even stop    , however she's OK, she's in plaster and is getting around.  she's totally milking the attention (quite right)!  And George is giving her lots of kisses too   

Young D


----------



## AllySidey (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Young D
Congratulations on you BFP, hope all is well.

It was me who started the doggy passport thing.  I don't think we'd get it arranged in time for this summer so we're thining of getting his passport this summer ready for next summer now.  Thanks for the advice on the ticks though.

Thinking of going to Cornwall now and hiring a cottage as don't where we'll be at with tx.

Hope your Holly dog is ok, what an idiot driver not stopping that is sooo evil.  

I'm watching the whale rescue on sky news, soooo hoping for a happy ending, keeping fingers crossed for Whale and rescuers.

Ally
x


----------



## chanyn (Dec 19, 2005)

YoungD, poor Holly!  I am glad it wasn't more serious, though a broken leg is painful enough for the poor girl. I bet she is milking the attention...lol.  Collies seem to be pretty good with that "soulfull, don't you feel sorry for me" look.    And the driver didn't even stop, grrrrrrrrrr...    That happened to me when I was a kid, we were walking down the road (in the country) with my cousin and his dog and this jerk flew by and hit the dog, we thought he was going to die, there was blood everywhere and he was just a crumpled heap in the road, but he only had a broken leg and a bitten tongue (thus all the blood!) and was quite old when he did finally pass on.  Idiot drivers make me wish for an incinerator button.. you could just push the button and the car, and maybe the driver to, disintegrates right there.    ok, evil thoughts...lol.

Ticks are a very big problem here.  We keep our crew free by treating them with Revolution, which keeps off ticks, mosquitoes and fleas and also kills off any mites they may encounter.  It's not so bad in the city, but in the country it's awful.

I hope the whale situation is going in the whale's favor..?  We only got a small flash on the news about it and I haven't heard anything since.  I feel so sorry for that poor whale... 

Nicky1, I hope your mum's pup is doing ok!  

Have a wonderful day, everyone!  

Melissa


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Hey Melissa

sorry to be the one to tell you this but the whale died     I was very emotional on saturday and i  cried for about an hour solid!

Where are you that the ticks are bad?  we get them here (which i only found out) but they are quite rare but they pass on Limes disease which is deadly lucky George did'nt get anything that nasty from them.  We have Frontline here for it which is also what we used around europe after the first encounter!  Have you ever seen them? euck!! discusting little bliters!!!

Holly is very much milking her broken leg. she cant get used to not using the leg and gives herself a sore one now and again.  I don't know how a driver could do that to your dog, that is soooo awful, the way i see it if someone is heartless enough to do it to an animal they can do it to a human, they should be locked up just the same.  Animals are helpless.  
Unfortunately my dh said it all happened so fast he didnt see the number plate so there was no point calling the police.

Ally Thanks for the congratulations, I still can't get over it. although the sickness i've been encountering lately certainlty helps me beleive it   I work in a bank and i've had to make some mad dashes over the counter and up the stairs to the loo!!!  lol

Keep telling George he's going to be a big brother lol lol

Young D


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey ladies

sorry to gatecrash- need to be cheeky and ask you all for some info to help me with my boy tyler (pics of him in my gallery)-

firstly how often do you de flea a dog? he was last done by the rescue centre with fspot

also is there anything i can spray/put on my grass when cleaning up tylers mess ? only ask as in the summer dont want to have probs with my niece and nephew when they play in my garden

plus when we first got him in dec he didnt malt at all and now he is a beast for malting- only thing that we have done is had him bathed monthly at the groomers- not sure if this is a good thing

thanks

Mez
xxxx


----------



## chanyn (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi YoungD, man! That is so awful about that poor, poor whale..  

I live in Texas, but the entire US has a tick problem. It's almost natural here for your dog to get ticks, especially if you live in the country. I remember sitting and picking ticks off the family dogs as a kid, everyone did it. The big bloated gray ones give me the willies.. <shudder> Now I live in the city and it's not so bad. Frontline is pretty good, and it's cheaper than Revolution. My pittie Izzie has a demodectic mange problem inherited from her mama, so we use revo because it keeps it under control. Plus, with our mosquitoes, heartworms are really bad in this area of the states and the revo takes care of that also.

I hope Ms. Holly is feeling better, bless her. I agree, if you have no compassion about hurting an animal, you probaly won't feel much about doing the same to a human and should be locked up. We passed a law not too long ago that makes animal abuse a felony crime here, and you can get penitentiary time for it now, thank goodness!!!! Working with the rescues, it makes me just sick to see what the human race is capable of doing.

Mez, 
I don't know of any marketed products that will disolve your pup's "mess" on the lawn. I saw on a show not too long ago where someone was trying to patent something that like froze the poo to make it easier to clean up, but I am not sure where, or what it was called. The best thing is a daily walk around the yard with a scooper and a baggie. Fun I know, I have 3 large dogs and one small dog so I use a shovel and a trash bag...lol. Is malting=shedding? With my collie mix, Omega3 salmon oil gel caps, 1000 mgs 2 x a day really help with her coat, along with a good hard daily brushing on the back porch. Right now, she's losing hair all over our house with the strange weather we have been having. She doesn't know whether to grow an undercoat or blow it!! lol The fish oil is also awesome for blood circulation, their heart and skin and it's not that expensive.

Hope everyone is doing well and having a great day!! 

Melissa


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Hi Guys

Sorry to gatecrash....

But seeing as I work in the manufacturing trade for dog and horse things...I would just like to pick up (not literally!  ) on Melissa' remarks on the freeze poo spray!.

We sold a freeze poo spray back in 2001, but we stopped it as it wasnt really fullproof!. Believe it or not, a new company that brought it out has a whole stand at Crufts dog show dedicated to the sale of it!   .

Mez- What exactly are you after??... a disinfectant or deodorisor or something??...
I can maybe point you toward something...I know there is an awful lot of rubbish out there, but at the same time some wonderful things!

BTW, I have a 12 year old Lhaso Apso that we rescued when he was 2 and he is my pride and joy! a right tart too as he spend 1/2 day every 6 weeks at the groomers and is always mad when he gets back from his day out!  

Natsxxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey ladies

thanks for your replys

Nats- tyler loves the groomers-lst time he went he sat there for an hour singing with another dog, he is also a big tart (he has a lovely voice) im looking for something to disinfectant the grass- even thought i do my poo duties(picking up tylers poo that is) daily sometimes it does mark the grass when poo is a bit loose(sorry for TMI)
im sure in the summer it will be easier as grass gets cut short more reg where as at mo iits not that long but long enough to stain grass

chanyn - i think the malting(shedding) is just a time of yr thing - tyler loves being brushed and i do it everyday .

hugs

Mez
xxxx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Melissa

Oh My God you used to pick the ticks off the dogs regularly.  Oh that is soooo eeeuuuuccckkk!!!! what a shame for the dogs!! Darn Blasted Ticks!!!

I too would want some kind of disinfectant to clean away any remainders of Georges poo mainly when he has dioreah and it gets stuck into the grass, brilliant idea.

Young D


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey ladies

were ya all gone?

thought i would bump us back up

im selling tylers harness as he out grew it within 3 weeks and seems a shame for someone not to get some use out of it

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,49130.from1140362904/topicseen.html#msg635514

hugs

M J
xxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Hiya,

Just spotted this thread and wondered if I could tell you all about my family?

3 cats and 3 dogs...hoping when I manage to conceive its not with triplets...lol

Romeo was my first baby - ginger tom cat who is 6 now and the sweeeetest thing imaginable.
Next came Max and Daisy, twin collie-lab xs, they are 3 and absolute terrors but wouldn't swap them for the world.
Lexie is also 3 and a tabby kind of cat, bit like the one lots of folk have as their id pic. She is the boss!
Mia is 2 and is mainly white with a bit of grey and ginger (cat)
Last but not least is Kyra my german shepherd. She is 5 we think. We rescued her from the kennels. Someone had gone off and left her for over a week with no food or water...mean people!!!

Anyway thats my wee family

J x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

dont really post on here usually but just wondered if anyone has good experience of border collies?
i have a 20 wk old collie/lab cross dog who seems to be 95% collie and is causing me some concerns with nipping/biting and generally trying to bully us. i have read a collie bk which has some good tips but would love to chat with anyone with first hand experience of training a colllie....
cheers

kj x


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Advice please!!!

My darling little Border Terrier girl keeps trying to mount my arm, it was alright at first as wasn't very often, now i just need to put my hand out and away she goes - help please

Chris


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Kj,

unfortunately its a collie trait...they want to herd us all like sheep lol. Mine grew out of it but I discouraged it by telling them no in my firm 'you will listen!' voice. Sorry thats probably not a lot of use to you... Hope you get better advice and it all works out ok

J x


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Hiya, re the collie thing.  we found a collie on xmas eve see above and my mum has kept her.  she is very bossy and has on two occasions nipped my dh in the bum but no one else, also she has started trying to hump my mums leg, did you notice "SHE"!!!! Ive never seen anything like it!  But yes I think its a collie thing, however I've never seen such an affectionate dog if you sit on the floor she runs and dives to be be touching you so she can get a clap!

George has has a bit of a funny tummy lately and isnt really eating his dinner he's started eating again today thank god but only cos it was sausages and corned beef.  Hope he's ok I don't know how i'd cope if anything every happened to him.

Donna


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Donna,

Is George the dog in the pic? Sorry haven't read thru all the pages on this thread (far too many), so everyone else probably knows.

Lovely dog anyway...

J x


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

yeah chikadee thats my George!  Best dog in the world, well I think so anyway! lol


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

D'oh sorry just read the bottom of your profile thing...says who George is!

He is absolutely gorgeous! My friends auntie breeds boxers. They are great dogs but my babies are the best in the world  lol

J x


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

hahaha well we would say that wouldnt we!

LMAO x


----------



## AllySidey (Nov 2, 2005)

Just thought I'd bump this one up again, any excuse to talk about Bobby.

It snowed last night and Bobby loves the snow, if you say to him where's the snow he goes and look s out of the window.  So this morning he seen it out of the window and woke me up by licking my face at 7:30am and jumped around the bedroom with excitement until I got up and took him out.  We had a lovely walk around the fields in the snow and got back and put him in the bacj garden.  Next thing, I looked in the garden to let him back in and he wasn't there.  Could here the little boy next door out the front, opened the door and there was Bobby escaped trying to eat the poor boys snowman!   

ANyone else's doggies mad for the snow?


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

George is just like bobby, he watches it out of the window and loves playing in it.

in the winter time George will sleep until we get up but with the light mornings he doesnt understand the concept of time and thinks as soon as the sun gets up its time for a walk so he's started waking us up at 6am   he jumps on the bed at one side and walks across and jumps of the other end then repeats in circles until someone gets up and lets him out the back garden.  its not because he needs the toilet he just wants to play. He'll grab a toy and run outside trying to intise us out to play.  Its very cute just very anoying first thing in the morning Every morning!!

I don't think he loves me as much anymore,  He is very strong so since I got pg I have had to stop walking him because he pulls so much it could harm me or the baby so my dh has taken to doing all the walking, but I think he's noticed and thinks i'm not a good mummy anymore   any advice on this.

Donna


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Donna honey,

You're still a great mummy and George knows it and loves you just as much as ever.

As furbaby mums we always put our feelings onto our animals, like when you are leaving them to go on holiday and you could swear they are looking at you in that...please don't go! way, just cos we feel guilty for leaving them lol

I'm sure you are giving him lots of love and attention 

J x


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Hey Chikadee

I see your a fellow scottish burd.  we had our tx in Edinburgh, . we live in Bathgate.

The last time we went away we took George with us,  

I'm a bit worried I suppose I'm feeling guilty because in a few months he's not going to really be number one. because he'll be a big brother,  I'm worried that he'll feel left out or neglected, he's been our no 1 priority for so long.

My sister has been staying with us for a wee while cos she's had a break from the forces, she didnt stay last night but George slept in her bed, I found him in her bed with his head on the pillow and his bum under the covers I've no idea how he done that.  My wee sis always gives him massages and brings him toys and treats so he loves her very very much, I think he must have been missing her to go and sleep in her bed.

Donna


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Who says dogs are stupid? lol I can totally imagine him curled up like a baby hehe.

You'll all be fine, there will be a few changes but I'm sure George will be a great big brother!

J x


----------



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

Afternoon ladies

We got a Giant Schnauzer puppy at the weekend, Digby, and he's gorgeous!!  He's very boisterous at the moment (17 weeks old), so I wondered if you'd any ideas about how to start training him?

The parrot has got him sussed already - glowers at him through the cage and tries to bite his nose!!

Love 
Tillypops
xx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

hey tillypops

have you got a photo of your latest addition, i can't picture that type of breed.

hows it going with him anyhow?

Donna


----------



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

Donna

Can't get him to sit still for long enough yet without him trying to eat the camera!!!  This one is the best I can get !  He's going well actually, sits when he's told so that's a good start.  We're looking for some training classes for him so that we can get trained ourselves as well!!  

Love
Tillypops

Yes, I know it's still a picture of Tilly the parrot but I can't get the other to dowload properly - will keep trying


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Any ideas ??

Ive got a 2.5 year old spayed cocker spaniel ....(whose gorgeous) .....

She always seems hungry ,i know its her being greedy ( she has been wormed regulary) ... 

She has he dried food at 6am after her walk ...... come lunch time 1pm shes barking for food ......
then she wants more at 6pm ......

Im trying to give her the same amount as i would if she was fed 2x daily but splitting it into 3 .......

Ive thought of giving her just veg (shes loves them ) as one of the meals do you think this would be ok ??

Dont want her to get too chunky 

Thanks 

HopeXXXXXXXXX


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

My mum was told that to give her dog some veg along with dry food would be ok. She also sometimes feeds her pasta with her food 

J x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi there wondered if i could join u as got a new doggie about 2 weeks ago?

Kate xx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Aww what kind of dog is it Kate?

J x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi J she is a yr old (tomorrow) Alsatian - she is lovely but very playful!!!


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hiya girls, 

This is a long shot .... my cat is pregnant   (we were advised to not spay her until she was a year old, due to a heart murmur as a kitten.  The heart murmur has thnakfully gone, but a Tom cat got in an open window one day, and now she's pregnant)  

I'm not very happy about it, as I don't want to sell the kittens to anyone who might not be a responsible pet owner, so I'm only selling to people I know.  

They are due first week of May, and I'll be letting them go to homes at 6~8 weeks of age.  
She is black as was the tom cat   

If anyone is interested in a kitten, I'm in the staffordshire area.  

I'm also going to ask my vet to let people know, I really don't want to advertise in the local paper, we shall see! 

Marie xx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Oh Ginny

What happened to them, remember we spoke in the chat room way back in November untill about 2am.  

I'm really sad to hear that.  

Donna


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks honney, thats awful about frank and charlie can't beleive anyone would be sooo cruel,  

Donna


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Take a look at these
http://www.paddysworld.co.uk/modules/wfchannel/index.php?pagenum=11

pam xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

aww they are fantastic pics just great i love my animals to bits and even more now i lost my cat molly Saturday morning she was hit by a car bless her she was just about to have kittens to we buried her in our garden and were going to do a nice little flower bed 

love baby whisper


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear about Molly hun, the flower bed idea sounds like a lovely tribute to a much loved and badly missed little friend

pam xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

ah pam, that paddys worlds site is so cute. the one where the dog is really sitting on his bum.... my mums dog does that. its hilarious! he just looks so carefree, and looks at you as if to say "what the hell are you looking at me for?"
he is called balderick, balderick by name and balderick  by nature! bless him.
ceri x ps, it was a bit embarrassing when he took himself off for a walk, and me and my bro had to go fetch him off the field near b shouting "BALDERICK!" at top of our voices! we got some funny looks.


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi guys need some advise please.

As you know we've got George the boxer,  and I'm due our precious baby on 29th August, George is very boistrous and has always been our number 1.  He gets away with too much really and jumps all over people and the couch whenever they come in,  this however is his only downfall, he's good with kids (apart from the fact he doesnt know his strength) he's gentle with his games when playing with kids.  

My mum suggested a visit from a dog psychologist and ii've phoned one that reccons they can calm him down and give us a programme to work to in order to have him accept the baby, its going to cost £75   (is that dear) and they will apparently help him accept other dogs (another downfall oops 4 got about that)!

I'm just worried that they will change him? I don't want to knock the boxer out of him or make him feel he's any less important, is this likely?  

My dh is'nt keen as he thinks he's perfect as he is. but I think if it can help him then i'll give it a bash.

Any opinions or experience would be greatly appreciated.

Donna


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi ginny thats awful about your poor cats - who on earth would want to poison an animal?

Well my dog has been with us for 11 weeks now - she is so lovely and great to have around the house but im still too scared to let her off the lead when we go to the park!

Kate xx


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Hi Kate

I was also worried about letting jess of lead for the first time. Go armed with lots of titbits try something abit different though to what she normally has Cheese is a good one or a hotdog sausage. Try her on the flexi lead at first and when she goes to the end of the lead keep calling her till she comes back. Then praise her then treat. Eventually you can give up the flexi lead. I just went in to the deep end and didn't use a flexi but I was brave  . 
Hope this helps 
Georgia ( whos  jess is being spayed right now   )


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi
been a while since I popped in but I saw Donna's post and wanted to ask if she's read Jan Fennel's book, The Dog Listener?
We borrowed a copy from a friend as we have dogs from the same litter, who had similar social problems from puppies.
Having had a lot of experience with dogs over the years, we thought we'd seen most problems, from emotional/anxiety to boisterous behaviour.
Our youngest, Zak, is a Lab-cross and had a nasty experience with a toddler, who basically smacked him round the head, (little street urchin)   and since then Zak was quite wary, to the point of aggressive towards "little" children.
We were so upset as we have my nephew to stay who is 6 years old and friends have children of various ages, who Zak now didn't like. We had to watch him like a hawk as we didn't feel able to trust him. Our other 3 dogs are chilled, and laid back and wonderful with kids of all ages (just not pigeons and they are terrier-crosses)  
The book proved invaluable, and we read all of the advice on this kind of behaviour and de-sensitized him over a couple of weeks, which is still ongoing, and I have to say it is working.
Zak's brother was a lovely little loon, bouncy-bouncy, jumping all over the place when visitors arrived and was like a bowling ball, skittling you when you walked in the front door.
Our friend used the book and Dylan is now sweetness and light and such a reformed dog, unless Aunty Gayn visits and whips him up into a slobbering frenzy      
Might be worth a try Donna?
Will pop in to see how George is going on.
Take care all
Gayn
XX


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hiya ginny - she is a Alsatian - she has been pushed from piller to post really so thinking thats maybe why she is like she is as not sure of who to trust.

Georgia - great tip thanks hun - i do take her for a walk in the park then when she gets to the end of the flexi lead i do try and call her back but shes always interested in the other dogs and drags on the lead! So mite try the titbit thing - great idea! Failing that i was going to see if my mums partners dad who is a caretaker at a school would let me use the field to train her in that way then i know she wont get out of a fence anywhere!!

Kate xx


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

New Home this way ....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,59111.0.html


----------

